# Could someone help me with ribbing, please?



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I prefer a 2 & 2 or 3 & 3...but what kind of cables, if any are being used. That could determine even or odd cabling.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't mean to sound harsh, but if you can't follow a 1x1 rib, how successful do you think you're going to be with the rest of the sweater? For ribbing, you knit the knit stitches, they look like a letter V, and purl the purl stitches, they look like a bar or line.

http://newstitchaday.com/recognize-knit-and-purl-stitch/


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

As I understand your question, which is about ribbing, not cables, you can do one of several things.
Kaixixang's suggestion to change to a 2x2 ribbing might make your changes a little easier.
The ribbing makes the edge of the sweater fit a bit tighter...same with the cuffs of the sleeves, so I'd keep trying.
However, you should try a practice piece and go to YouTube for a couple of things: first, search for lifelines...this is a way to avoid having to rip back to the cast on. here's one I like 



 second, search 'correcting knitting mistakes'

You can unknit back to the point where you went off pattern, without having to rip out.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I find 1x1 ribbing tedious - changing from front/back constantly. It is easy to mess up if you're not paying constant attention. I'm doing 19" of it for a vest right now. 

Likely you can change it to 2x2 if that's easier.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

Fergablu2,

HARSH, isn't the word... we all have talents and sometimes there is something even simple that is hard to master! Who knows, this dear friend that asked for help, could be a beautiful knitter who knits beautiful sweaters, shawl or whatever. The moral of the story here is to help each other, if only we could not beat each other up over the simplest things, the world would be a much better place!--you put a downer in my day...


----------



## m.r.b. (Dec 12, 2011)

I like the idea of a 2x2 ribbing also. Just pay attention to your stitches so you knit the knit and purl the purl. Are you able to identify the difference in the stitches? If not, the you tube below could help you.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

What ever you choose this is a good video to watch. and just keep practicing.


m.r.b. said:


> I like the idea of a 2x2 ribbing also. Just pay attention to your stitches so you knit the knit and purl the purl. Are you able to identify the difference in the stitches? If not, the you tube below could help you.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

keeep trying you will get it


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Hang in there, it is a really important skill to master. I get impatient with ribbing, and I have been knitting for many years, but believe me it is worth taking the time, you will be pleased with the neat look of your garment. Maybe practice with some spare yarn (in a light colour so it is easy to see) until you feel confident. The help offered about the look of different stitches is very good. Keep trying after a couple of trial cast ons you will be surprised how much easier it will be.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

try 2x2 rib


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

I found another good video. 



 hope this is a help to you


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I do things to make myself really pay attention to what I am doing. I say my stitch pattern out loud or in my head as I am doing it. I check my work frequently to see if I got it right; then all I have to do is go back a few stitches and not pull the whole thing out. I keep close track of my rows and my stitch pattern on a piece of paper. Think about ways you can keep better track of what you are doing. That is the secret.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I find 1x1 ribbing tedious - changing from front/back constantly. It is easy to mess up if you're not paying constant attention. I'm doing 19" of it for a vest right now.
> 
> Likely you can change it to 2x2 if that's easier.


I agree, I have been knitting for years and will mess up ribbing if I am watching something good on TV or otherwise distracted. 2x2 usually helps. Good luck


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Two things you need to learn: tinking and how to fix stitches with a crochet hook.

Tinking is unknitting. It's unknitting what you did stitch by stitch. It's a bit tedious, but if you realize you made a mistake five stitches back (or even half a row back), tinking means that you can get back to where you were on track without ripping everything out.

Hold the working yarn taught and put your left hand needle into the first stitch on the right hand needle, and pull it off. Keep doing this until you get back to where it was OK.

If you see you did a wrong stitch on ribbing a few stitches back (or even a few rows back), slide stitches onto the right or left hand needle until you're at the stitch that was wrong, or above the stitch that was wrong. Make sure the work is turned so that the wrong stitch is a purl. You want the side facing you that should have a knit stitch where the mistake is.

Slip the stitch above the one that's wrong off the needle, and unravel down to the mistake, making sure to unravel the mistake. This will leave you with a batch of ladders where the column of stitches were. Using a crochet hook that's the same size as your needle (or a size or two smaller if you don't happen to have the right size), put the hook into the first stitch below the mistake. Put it into one that's OK. Then, pull through the first rung in your ladder, then the next one, etc. until you're back at the top. Be careful not to skip a ladder. Then put the stitch back on the needle (being careful not to twist it, and slide stitches back to where you were knitting when you stopped.

If you don't have crochet hooks, I'd recommend looking at the new Crochet Dude hooks that have the padded, rubbery handles. They're a little more expensive than the very cheapest ones, but not much, and they're SO much nicer!

I've been knitting for 51 years. I make stuff that amazes other knitters because they've never seen anything like it and didn't think it was even possible. And I still get engrossed in a TV show and purl where I should've knit or knit where I should've purled. The big difference is that I know how to fix my mistakes without ripping it all out.

So, keep going. You'll get to be an expert if you keep at it long enough.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

You ladies are awesome with your solutions for her, I have the same issues with ribbing sometimes, I will keep all your suggestions handy! Thanks so much

karen


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

muskokapple said:


> I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
> The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


I sometimes find it hard to get the ribbing started. If I can just get one row done right then I can see the difference of the knit and purl stitches so I just knit the knits and purl the purls. I usually find it is much easier to do 2x2 ribbing so unless it messes up the pattern, I just do 2x2. Good luck, you will get it. Maybe just lay it aside for a little while then try again. It seems that once I mess up I get frustrated and make even more mistakes. I had to tink back over 200 stitches on a shawl last night because I worked the purl row in the lace pattern, once I got that row tinked back, I just laid it aside and worked on something else. Today I will work on it again and be more careful.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you to all of you who gave me GREAT suggestions!
To the unhelpful person who suggested I could not be successful if I could not 'rib', I just want to say, I am a beginning knitter (again!), and, I was looking for help from my knitting friends! 
I have used all your suggestions and am now on my way to knitting a beautiful sweater!
Thanks, again!


muskokapple said:


> I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
> The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

glad to hear you kept trying, let us see the finished product.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Anita H said:


> muskokapple said:
> 
> 
> > I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> ...


Thank you so much! My sweater is 144 stitches, and, I had ripped it out so many times, I was completely frustrated!
The knitters on this site are sooooooo awesome!
Thanks!


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Debbystitchknit said:


> glad to hear you kept trying, let us see the finished product.


Yes, honestly, the quote, 'If at first, you don't succeed.....'
comes to mind.
Plus, I'm just plain stubborn, when I want to do something! LOL!
Thanks for your encouragement!


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> You ladies are awesome with your solutions for her, I have the same issues with ribbing sometimes, I will keep all your suggestions handy! Thanks so much
> 
> karen


I agree! Awesome, generous folk! I, too, will keep these suggestions handy!


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I prefer a 2 & 2 or 3 & 3...but what kind of cables, if any are being used. That could determine even or odd cabling.


Yes, no cables, and, 144 stitches! I have considered 2x2, etc, as I have seen it mentioned here before; but, I really wanted to 'do it right' meaning, according to the pattern!
Creativity is best, though!


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you so much! The video did help! Honestly, everyone here is so helpful! Thanks!


Catarry said:


> As I understand your question, which is about ribbing, not cables, you can do one of several things.
> Kaixixang's suggestion to change to a 2x2 ribbing might make your changes a little easier.
> The ribbing makes the edge of the sweater fit a bit tighter...same with the cuffs of the sleeves, so I'd keep trying.
> However, you should try a practice piece and go to YouTube for a couple of things: first, search for lifelines...this is a way to avoid having to rip back to the cast on. here's one I like
> ...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, great suggestion! I appreciate the honest feedback I receive from the folks on this site! So encouraging! Thanks!


mirl56 said:


> I find 1x1 ribbing tedious - changing from front/back constantly. It is easy to mess up if you're not paying constant attention. I'm doing 19" of it for a vest right now.
> 
> Likely you can change it to 2x2 if that's easier.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you for your support! My problem is/was with ribbing, not knitting! LOL!



ksemisch said:


> Fergablu2,
> 
> HARSH, isn't the word... we all have talents and sometimes there is something even simple that is hard to master! Who knows, this dear friend that asked for help, could be a beautiful knitter who knits beautiful sweaters, shawl or whatever. The moral of the story here is to help each other, if only we could not beat each other up over the simplest things, the world would be a much better place!--you put a downer in my day...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you! The video did help! I so appreciate the generous support, and, help from everyone on this site!


m.r.b. said:


> I like the idea of a 2x2 ribbing also. Just pay attention to your stitches so you knit the knit and purl the purl. Are you able to identify the difference in the stitches? If not, the you tube below could help you.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you! You're right! A good one to bookmark!


Debbystitchknit said:


> What ever you choose this is a good video to watch. and just keep practicing.
> 
> 
> m.r.b. said:
> ...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, with all the helpful suggestions/videos/etc. 'By George, I think I've got it!' 


insanitynz said:


> keeep trying you will get it


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

How right you were! Just the encouragement I needed! A little perspective, a little patience, a little practise, and, I think I've got it! 


Milocat said:


> Hang in there, it is a really important skill to master. I get impatient with ribbing, and I have been knitting for many years, but believe me it is worth taking the time, you will be pleased with the neat look of your garment. Maybe practice with some spare yarn (in a light colour so it is easy to see) until you feel confident. The help offered about the look of different stitches is very good. Keep trying after a couple of trial cast ons you will be surprised how much easier it will be.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, good one! Thanks!


donmaur said:


> try 2x2 rib


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

It did help. Thanks! 


Debbystitchknit said:


> I found another good video.
> 
> 
> 
> hope this is a help to you


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Great suggestions! Thanks! 


black kitty said:


> I do things to make myself really pay attention to what I am doing. I say my stitch pattern out loud or in my head as I am doing it. I check my work frequently to see if I got it right; then all I have to do is go back a few stitches and not pull the whole thing out. I keep close track of my rows and my stitch pattern on a piece of paper. Think about ways you can keep better track of what you are doing. That is the secret.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, that is the problem! I get going fine, then, I start doing it on 'automatic pilot' and, mess up! Thanks for the encouragement!


smontero237 said:


> mirl56 said:
> 
> 
> > I find 1x1 ribbing tedious - changing from front/back constantly. It is easy to mess up if you're not paying constant attention. I'm doing 19" of it for a vest right now.
> ...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

GREAT suggestions! Thanks!


lostarts said:


> Two things you need to learn: tinking and how to fix stitches with a crochet hook.
> 
> Tinking is unknitting. It's unknitting what you did stitch by stitch. It's a bit tedious, but if you realize you made a mistake five stitches back (or even half a row back), tinking means that you can get back to where you were on track without ripping everything out.
> 
> ...


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

we must not be uncharitable to this person.

I had a friend the other day tell me she wanted to learn to crochet, so she bought a ball of wool and a hook. She struggled all saturday afternoon and had no success ( crochet experts will understant this!) so has given up. She thought after a few hours she would be able to do what other make seem so eas.

I said to her "If you had bought a clarinet on friday would you expect to play like Benny Goodman by Sunday?"


It take a long time and heaps of practice to learn these skills. Some learn faster than others, some never learn.

'nuff said!


cakes


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi muskokapple. Yes,keep up the good work. With 144 stitches on the needle it would be easy to make a mistake in the ribbing. That has happened to me.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

muskokapple said:


> I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
> The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


 I do 2 x 2 myself. Why don't you try that. Or is your problem that you don't recognize the difference between which stitch you've just done? When you start place a safety pin on the purl side, so you always remember. Just keep going, you'll see it tighten.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Well done for perservering. 144 stitches is a lot for a beginner. I have done may new things since I found this site and there always seems to be an 'ah!' moments when the penny drops and I actually understand what I am doing, rather than just following instructions. When I am teaching someone to knit, I say that the purl stitches are the ones that have a 'pearl' necklace round the neck, where it sits under the needle. Not sure if this helps in writing, but the many suggestions given by others on using youtube are excellent. Find out what works for you and enjoy your knitting. Photo when finished, perhaps?


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

ITS UNKIND TO HAVE A GO AT SOMEONE WHO IS TRYING TO LEARN.AFTER ALL NONE OF US WERE BORN KNOWING HOW TO KNIT WE HAVE ALL HAD TO LEARN.WHATS EASY FOR SOME IS HARD FOR OTHERS.AS FAR AS RIB CONCERNED ITS SO EASY TO MAKE A MISTAKE I FIND I HAVE TO CONCENTRATE JUST ON THAT AND CHANT IT AS YOU DO IT OR AS MOST HAVE SUGGESTED K2 P2 THAT GIVES YOU A THICKER RIB DONT BE DISHEARTENED KEEP ON TRYING YOU WILL DO ITB


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I think the ladies that are suggesting the vidios with discriptions of what the knit and purl stitch look like are the best soulutions to your problems. once you know what the stitch looks like you can quickly identify where you are in the pattern. that being said 2x2 would be easier I think then 1x1. hang in there you will get it.


black kitty said:


> I do things to make myself really pay attention to what I am doing. I say my stitch pattern out loud or in my head as I am doing it. I check my work frequently to see if I got it right; then all I have to do is go back a few stitches and not pull the whole thing out. I keep close track of my rows and my stitch pattern on a piece of paper. Think about ways you can keep better track of what you are doing. That is the secret.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

muskokapple said:


> Yes, that is the problem! I get going fine, then, I start doing it on 'automatic pilot' and, mess up! Thanks for the encouragement!
> 
> 
> smontero237 said:
> ...


Sometimes the color of the yarn and the size of the needles makes a difference in how easy it is to do especially when a beginner. Sometimes it is difficult to see the stitches and to see whether the last stitch was knit or purl.

One thing to learn sometime is a lifeline. That will help when you make mistakes.

Watch a video on that some day.

Good luck. Don't give up. It will all just click some day but there will always be more to learn!! 😀


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

muskokapple said:


> Yes, that is the problem! I get going fine, then, I start doing it on 'automatic pilot' and, mess up! Thanks for the encouragement!
> 
> 
> smontero237 said:
> ...


Sometimes the color of the yarn and the size of the needles makes a difference in how easy it is to do especially when a beginner. Sometimes it is difficult to see the stitches and to see whether the last stitch was knit or purl.

One thing to learn sometime is a lifeline. That will help when you make mistakes.

Watch a video on that some day.

Good luck. Don't give up. It will all just click some day but there will always be more to learn!! 😀


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree with the others about two by two ribbing, I also find it helpful to put a stitch marker between every 12 stitches, that way you always know you're beginning with a pair of knits,so much easier to keep track that way.

Decided to do that after frogging a lace glove for the third time, once you get to your sweater body just shift your markers to match your pattern


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I too think it is very unkind to shout at some-one, thats is what that lady did too you.
I have just retuned to knitting after 30yrs or more hoping it might help to loosen my stiff fingers, I found the fist row hard to keep on the needles constantly loosing the needles, masteredit again lol.
Your extreemly brave taking on such a big project, 144st wow.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Keep trying I find it easy as I hold my needles close to the tip good luck it will come to you :thumbup:


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> Fergablu2,
> 
> HARSH, isn't the word... we all have talents and sometimes there is something even simple that is hard to master! Who knows, this dear friend that asked for help, could be a beautiful knitter who knits beautiful sweaters, shawl or whatever. The moral of the story here is to help each other, if only we could not beat each other up over the simplest things, the world would be a much better place!--you put a downer in my day...


Sorry ,but I think it was a valid point.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

Just use a higher number of stitches, 3x3 makes it very easy to see where you have gone wrong on the next row. Then you can deliberately drop that/those stitches and pick them up the right way see this video to learn how




It can be done in a 1x1 but it's harder to spot.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't let the ribbing on the jumper get the better of you, you will master it. I personnally don't use a rib anymore on my jumpers or cardigans as I am a big woman and it doesn't look good on me I do a hem instead. I still do the ribbing on the sleeves though.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

YOU KEEP GOING 3MOM MAYBE TRY JUST CASTING ON ABOUT 50 STITCHES AND DOING URE RIB ON THAT MUCH EASIER TO COUNT N SEE WHERE YOU GOING WRONG ONCE YOU MASTERED THAT YOU WILL BE READY FOR THE BIG ONE GOOD LUCK


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

muskokapple said:


> I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
> The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


When I knit I find that sometimes the simplest thing can be so hard and the hardest thing so simple! You have many great suggestions for help here. I find markers help alot, it is easier to keep track of where you are. Post your sweater when you have finished it - we'd all love to see it!


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

Has the item you're knitting got sleeves? It might be easier to start with something that has a smaller number of stitches untill you get the hang of it. I find it's best to do ribbing when it's quiet, then I say to myself knit, purl, knit, purl, check your stitches every 12 or so stitches then if you have made a mistake you won't have so much to unpick. The first couple of rows are the worse, once you get a few more rows it's easier to see what comes next. Anything other than 1x1 rib will give a heaver effect. Keep going, in a couple of days you'll have beaten it.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

What kind of problem are you having with the ribbing? Are you losing your place and purling when you should be knitting? Are you not able to pick up stitches evenly along the neckline and the ribbing looks awkward? Can you be more specific so that we can help? One by one ribbing looks different that two by two. The ribbing is not as obvious with one by one.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

morningdew said:


> ITS UNKIND TO HAVE A GO AT SOMEONE WHO IS TRYING TO LEARN.AFTER ALL NONE OF US WERE BORN KNOWING HOW TO KNIT WE HAVE ALL HAD TO LEARN.WHATS EASY FOR SOME IS HARD FOR OTHERS.AS FAR AS RIB CONCERNED ITS SO EASY TO MAKE A MISTAKE I FIND I HAVE TO CONCENTRATE JUST ON THAT AND CHANT IT AS YOU DO IT OR AS MOST HAVE SUGGESTED K2 P2 THAT GIVES YOU A THICKER RIB DONT BE DISHEARTENED KEEP ON TRYING YOU WILL DO ITB


Morningdew; I would like to politely suggest to not use all caps when typing messages. I used to do that, and in computer tech talk it is supposed to mean you are angry or shouting. Just a thought.l


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

muskokapple said:


> I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
> The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


I am knitting mittens for my GD right now with k1,p1, after the first row or two, you will see that you are knitting the knits and purling the purls. This should keep you on track.

June


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I don't mean to sound harsh, but if you can't follow a 1x1 rib, how successful do you think you're going to be with the rest of the sweater? For ribbing, you knit the knit stitches, they look like a letter V, and purl the purl stitches, they look like a bar or line.
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/recognize-knit-and-purl-stitch/


fergablu2: I don't mean to sound harsh either, but you were. I am a beginner knitter and I cannot tell you how many times my mentor has had to actually start my items for me. I see things right to left, instead of left to right sometimes and don't even realize what I am doing. We should all be like yarn, warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

ksemisch said:


> Fergablu2,
> 
> HARSH, isn't the word... we all have talents and sometimes there is something even simple that is hard to master! Who knows, this dear friend that asked for help, could be a beautiful knitter who knits beautiful sweaters, shawl or whatever. The moral of the story here is to help each other, if only we could not beat each other up over the simplest things, the world would be a much better place!--you put a downer in my day...


ksemisch: Thank you. My broken heart is mending.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

muskokapple said:


> Thank you to all of you who gave me GREAT suggestions!
> To the unhelpful person who suggested I could not be successful if I could not 'rib', I just want to say, I am a beginning knitter (again!), and, I was looking for help from my knitting friends!
> I have used all your suggestions and am now on my way to knitting a beautiful sweater!
> Thanks, again!
> ...


 :thumbup: You Go Girl


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> muskokapple said:
> 
> 
> > I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> ...


Oh heck, you have been told this several times already! I did not see the 4 pages of responses..lol. Too early in the morning for me!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

cakes said:


> we must not be uncharitable to this person.
> 
> I had a friend the other day tell me she wanted to learn to crochet, so she bought a ball of wool and a hook. She struggled all saturday afternoon and had no success ( crochet experts will understant this!) so has given up. She thought after a few hours she would be able to do what other make seem so eas.
> 
> ...


I can understand, many years ago I tried to teach myself to crochet (long before KP) and it took several 'goes' to finally master it. Anything worth doing WILL take time.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

to judi am very sorry if i have upset you in any way only got my laptop as a gift from my sons 4 months ago am not sure if i am using it correctly thought this was may be the one site were people were helpful obviousley i was wrong will now be signing myself off the site for good


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

muskokapple said:


> I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
> The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


Hey, I am glad you are sticking to it. Me, I am still working on the knit 1 - p... 1 something :roll:


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

judihaven said:


> morningdew said:
> 
> 
> > ITS UNKIND TO HAVE A GO AT SOMEONE WHO IS TRYING TO LEARN.AFTER ALL NONE OF US WERE BORN KNOWING HOW TO KNIT WE HAVE ALL HAD TO LEARN.WHATS EASY FOR SOME IS HARD FOR OTHERS.AS FAR AS RIB CONCERNED ITS SO EASY TO MAKE A MISTAKE I FIND I HAVE TO CONCENTRATE JUST ON THAT AND CHANT IT AS YOU DO IT OR AS MOST HAVE SUGGESTED K2 P2 THAT GIVES YOU A THICKER RIB DONT BE DISHEARTENED KEEP ON TRYING YOU WILL DO ITB
> ...


I once pointed that out about caps, and found out the person had a vision problem and could only see the caps, so I'm careful not to criticize, just in case.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

morningdew said:


> to judi am very sorry if i have upset you in any way only got my laptop as a gift from my sons 4 months ago am not sure if i am using it correctly thought this was may be the one site were people were helpful obviousley i was wrong will now be signing myself off the site for good


The other day I posted a new topic for a craft show we are having in Wooster. I used all caps for the title. THE ADMIN office contacted me and asked me not to use caps because it was calling attention to my topic over others. Will I quit posting topics, notta. We are here to help each other learn. I am not nor was I offended, but some one down the road could be. Just trying to help. Forgive me.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

arlenecc said:


> judihaven said:
> 
> 
> > morningdew said:
> ...


LOL That is one for you and one for me. LOL Someone else gets to do the next person. LOL


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

Definitely know what purl and knit sts look like, so you can tell the difference. That first Stitch n Bitch book could be a good resource. She's very thorough in her explanations. I agree with person who said to learn how to tink ( knit spelled backward). You'll get it, you're just having a weird time of it right now. Soon you'll look back and think "oh wow, what was the big deal?"


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

Ribbing is hard. I find k1 p1 hard on the wrist, so I also do k2 p2 which is easier on the wrist and easier to see and to remember, and count.

Keep trying and remember that we have all been there in learning a new skill or pattern.


----------



## starbright12 (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree with Black Kitty. You need to concentrate a bit harder when you are knitting it. I find the rib tedious and slow but it will be worth it. Just be aware of your sts before you knit them, keep checking them. Good luck, but more important dont give up, most knitters felt like that once, though they may not want to admit it now.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> Fergablu2,
> 
> HARSH, isn't the word... we all have talents and sometimes there is something even simple that is hard to master! Who knows, this dear friend that asked for help, could be a beautiful knitter who knits beautiful sweaters, shawl or whatever. The moral of the story here is to help each other, if only we could not beat each other up over the simplest things, the world would be a much better place!--you put a downer in my day...


I am a terrible person who deserves to be stoned in a public arena. I abase myself and beg all and sundry for forgiveness.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

judihaven said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to sound harsh, but if you can't follow a 1x1 rib, how successful do you think you're going to be with the rest of the sweater? For ribbing, you knit the knit stitches, they look like a letter V, and purl the purl stitches, they look like a bar or line.
> ...


I am not warm. I am not fuzzy. I am harsh. I am a b***h. Please report me to admin for my offensive and ill considered comment. I don't deserve to participate in this forum with all of you nice people.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I have also found that ribbing really just doesn't look "right" for several rows. Sometimes it takes those few rows for the pattern to paper.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> judihaven said:
> 
> 
> > fergablu2 said:
> ...


Well fergablu2 we are not going to let you go. You are here to learn and grow right along with the rest of us. You should hear me first thing in the morning. Love you love your suggestions. Hang in there with us. Friends are 4-keep.


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

You might put stitch markers evenly around the ribbing and if you mess up you would only have to tink back that far, as the work was ok to that point. I find it helps to look which way the working yarn is pointing. If it pointing towards the front the last stitch was a perl. I like the 2x2 ribbing better, you might try that. DON'T beat yourself up, we all have had projects that try to get the best of us. Be strong!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm sure you'll be happy to know that your comments have reduced me to tears. I am not entirely heartless. I just think that sometimes people on this forum are over ambitious in the projects that they choose, and are setting themselves up for frustration and a lack of success.


----------



## 617 (Jan 19, 2011)

muskokapple,
I totally hear you about ribbing...I HATE it! I am always messing it up because it is very tedious. Like a lot of people also said switch to a 2x2 or 3x3 ribbing that will help the bordom of this stitch.


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

dear fellow crafter,
You woul be well advised to dismiss anylower your expectations of achieving suresponses that cast a shadow on you potential ability.
It is definitely 'HARSH' to critisize someone who is trying to achieve success in a chosen artistic artform. You have been given good advice from a number of KP members such as 'ksemisch' to take your time and just watch the video on You Tube that member 'm.r.b.' has recomended.
We all make mistakes and I am a classic example and although I've been knitting and spinning for many years I still hack it up at times.
I get cranky with it when it happens but then I simply watch it the next time around.
So friend, don't beat yourself up on it; you'll be ok


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fergablu2....I have a difficult time with 1x1 ribbing. I am a novice knitter, but yet I was able to make an elaborate felted purse that included a belt with loops that required me using DPNS that I never had used. I'm quite proud of that purse, but I STILL have a hard time with 1x1 ribbing.
Don't be so critical.....


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

muskokapple said:


> I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
> The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


Trying to understand why you are having a problem. Are you knitting on a circular needle and getting "twisted"? Just count one-two, etc. It will help you remember which is knit and which is purl. Also, even if you are knitting on a circular needle, it might help to do the first row on straight needles. It will help to keep your stitches straight and not twisted. Then you can switch to circular needles if that is your choice.

Good luck! You will soon be knitting like a pro!

MaryAnn


----------



## starbright12 (Oct 7, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> I find 1x1 ribbing tedious - changing from front/back constantly. It is easy to mess up if you're not paying constant attention. I'm doing 19" of it for a vest right now.
> 
> Likely you can change it to 2x2 if that's easier.


Mirl 56, Is that your dog in your profile picture. He's beautiful, what breed is he.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

It is very important to get where you can read your knitting. When I first started I could have told you which stitches were knits and which were purls, and I had the same problem you are having with ribbing, but after research and practice I can now read my knitting and find it simple...but tedious to do ribbing. Hang in there you'll get there.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Sarcasm is not nice :thumbdown:


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

EileenED said:


> Sarcasm is not nice :thumbdown:


I am really upset. I am really crying. I hope this makes you feel better. Report me to admin if you want to. Apparently one ill considered comment is enough to deserve banishment. I know I'm just making it worse, like picking at a scab.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh MY GOODNESS! You knitters are ARESOME! All your suggestions are wonderful, and, I have learned so much from you all! I love this site! Someone mentioned that perhaps I had taken on too ambitious a project! Probably, but, that's just the way I am! 
I've got the ribbing under control, now, and, on my way to getting my sweater done. The body of the sweater is simply stockinette (sp?) so it's going easily!
I'm so excited! I'm back to knitting after many years!
Thank you all for all your help!


muskokapple said:


> I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
> The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't give up. Starting something is the most difficult part of knitting. I also prefer K2 P2 ribbing. Once you start, you can see the stitches and you'll get into the rhythm. We also have good and bad days. You might just set it aside for a while and pick it up again. Remember, it's supposed to be relaxing and fun. Do some deep breathing as you start. Good luck. lulu4


----------



## wee Z (May 4, 2011)

Fergablu 2, I agree w/you 100%. She was looking for help and got a slap. I have made many sweaters but am making one in seed stitch and mess up a lot. Switching every stitch is harder. I, too, prefer 2 and two ribbing.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

1x1 ribbing is slightly easier if you have an even number of stitches. You can always add one stitch in your first row after the rib. Chances are you'll have to increase there anyway, and one more won't matter.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

The rib you are trying to accomplish is difficult if you have not knitted very long. Why don't you try K2, P2 instead as so many have suggested. It actually is a more elastic, giving, rib. In time, you'll be a whiz, so don't beat yourself up. Good luck.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

black kitty said:


> I do things to make myself really pay attention to what I am doing. I say my stitch pattern out loud or in my head as I am doing it. I check my work frequently to see if I got it right; then all I have to do is go back a few stitches and not pull the whole thing out. I keep close track of my rows and my stitch pattern on a piece of paper. Think about ways you can keep better track of what you are doing. That is the secret.


I use paper and pen to keep track. I do have the IPAD app but find paper and pen much easier. I am doing a dishcloth that is doing 2x2. I am a beginner and this is very easy and simple. I find I usually don't have to write it down once I get started, it just comes automatically.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> judihaven said:
> 
> 
> > fergablu2 said:
> ...


No, no, we will not let you go. You have contributed alot to the site and are needed. Considering some of the other ill-mannered and opinionated 'stuff' we have had to read here, your moment of harshness can be forgiven. I'm not saying I liked what you wrote, but we all have bad days. We need to remember that one has to be self-censoring when on-line. Others only get your words; not your tone; not any facial gestures and things can sometimes be mis-interpreted. So, slap yourself on the wrist and never write anything like that again, please. Promise? :?


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

lostarts said:


> Two things you need to learn: tinking and how to fix stitches with a crochet hook.
> 
> Tinking is unknitting. It's unknitting what you did stitch by stitch. It's a bit tedious, but if you realize you made a mistake five stitches back (or even half a row back), tinking means that you can get back to where you were on track without ripping everything out.
> 
> ...


Great explanation. Everything takes practice. I've learned so much on this site and feel confident to do basic things. I keep going, use You Tube. There are a lot of things I still have to learn, but I am better than I was a few months ago. Maybe because I am knitting for myself (dishcloths and for my GD) I am not as stressed. I am slow, but it will come and I am having a good time. Keep at it, everything takes practice. My goal after the holidays is to work on a bear, that will be my biggest challenge. If I can get through that. I'll get through anything.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

muskokapple said:


> Thank you to all of you who gave me GREAT suggestions!
> To the unhelpful person who suggested I could not be successful if I could not 'rib', I just want to say, I am a beginning knitter (again!), and, I was looking for help from my knitting friends!
> I have used all your suggestions and am now on my way to knitting a beautiful sweater!
> Thanks, again!
> ...


Good for you. Glad to hear you took suggestions and am well on your way to making a sweater. And I bet that it is going to be simply great!!!!! Don't forget to post a photo of it when you get it done. I for 1 am anxious to see that great piece of work. There are some here that can be very critical and don't know when to keep quiet about things. You just ignore the bad comments and concentrate on the good ones. Alot of here are always willing to help and are very encouraging. Keep moving forward on that sweater and any help you may need along the way do not hesitate to ask. There is always someone here that will give you positive advice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

if i were to suggest anything you must pay attention to what you are doing as it's very easy to do the incorrect st. ribbing does take your attention as you must continue to move the yarn to the front, then to the back. hang in there and do work a piece as practice. you'll find a rythem and you WILL have success....


----------



## rosiedlp (Sep 6, 2012)

Sometimes it's hard to tell what your doing, with the 1X1. You might try 2 knit then 2 purl then 2 knit then 2 purl, etc.
Hope this helps......... And remember, take your time and practice makes perfect! I taught a friend to knit and she was always knitting and undoing and knitting........ She said it helped her get her tension down to what worked for her and looked good.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I've been knitting for a while and find I always mess up on the simple thing...like ribbing...I get in a zone and then look down and find I made a mistake...tinking back to where the mistake began is so much easier than ripping out everything. I agree with the 2X2 ribbing...I know you're sweater will be beautiful. Please don't hesitate to ask questions...the majority of people on this site are kind and helpful...we were all beginners at one time or another.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I'm sure you'll be happy to know that your comments have reduced me to tears. I am not entirely heartless. I just think that sometimes people on this forum are over ambitious in the projects that they choose, and are setting themselves up for frustration and a lack of success.


But that is up to the person to find out if they can make the project or not. It is trial and error. Maybe they want to venture out and try something diffrent and it could be a easy pattern. With negative comments it may discourage some that really want to try knitting or crocheting. We are here to encourage and answer their questions not slam they with negative remarks.


----------



## SKRUGER (Feb 24, 2012)

muskokapple said:


> I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
> The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


The key to ribbing is whether you have an odd or even number of stitches. If even, k1 p1 would end the line with a p1. Then start the next row. If you have an odd number of stitches you end with a k. Then start the next row.


----------



## tulliver (Jun 5, 2012)

muskokapple said:


> I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
> The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


you sound just like me - doing K1 P1 rib my mind wanders and then whoosh I've done the rest of the row all knit or all purl,I've stopped doing the k1 p1 and always do k2 p2 - the mind still wanders tho'


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

well done to you fergablu 2.remember people ask for help not critism.think we have all overachieved ourselves in trying to knit something were not ready for.have been knitting for 50yrs and still need help with things and and not afraid to ask for help.new knitters definately need it as we all do are you the only one that never needs help hope this prose is ok for you . i am still learning


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

muskokapple said:


> How right you were! Just the encouragement I needed! A little perspective, a little patience, a little practise, and, I think I've got it!
> 
> 
> Milocat said:
> ...


Perhaps if needed try a lifeline (lots of good videos on You tube) that way if you have to frog it (rip it out)you won't have to do the ribbing over. Congrats on continuing.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I prefer to start my garments which call for a k1,p1 ribbing with an extra stitch so that I have an uneven count (in your case 145 stitches instead of 144). This way each row is started with a knit stitch. I get confused whether I'm on a right side with 1st stitch knit or wrong side with 1st stitch purl. By adding 1 more stitch and making the number of stitches cast on uneven every row starts with knit.
The look at the pattern directions for after the ribbing. If you are to increase stitches then you increase 1 less stitch. If your pattern reads continue (over the 144 stitches), then you will decrease 1 stitch so that you are working only the 144 stitches going forward.


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

in addressing lifelines they truly are priceless! using them has helped me from going stark raving mad. i'd suggest you give it a try. you'll think you've died and gone to heaven!!!!


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

So gald to see you on your way and HAPPY about it!!, how exciting for you--you give us all encouragment just by keeping it going and now "mastering", as they say WE GET BY WITH A LITTLE HELP FROM OUR FRIENDS!" Make it a great day!

karen


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Catarry said:


> As I understand your question, which is about ribbing, not cables, you can do one of several things.
> Kaixixang's suggestion to change to a 2x2 ribbing might make your changes a little easier.
> The ribbing makes the edge of the sweater fit a bit tighter...same with the cuffs of the sleeves, so I'd keep trying.
> However, you should try a practice piece and go to YouTube for a couple of things: first, search for lifelines...this is a way to avoid having to rip back to the cast on. here's one I like
> ...


To go a step farther here, you can also reform an incorrect stitch in the row below when you come to it. Yah I know that is a scary thing to think of but really easy to do once you get over the fear of doing it. Try it out on a swatch and practice it till you lose the fear. I learned this with machine knitting but it transferred really well to hand knitting.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I'm sure you'll be happy to know that your comments have reduced me to tears. I am not entirely heartless. I just think that sometimes people on this forum are over ambitious in the projects that they choose, and are setting themselves up for frustration and a lack of success.


That may be true, but that is how we learn. I am sorry if people reduced you to tears, but perhaps next time, think a little before you answer.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

judihaven said:


> arlenecc said:
> 
> 
> > judihaven said:
> ...


Morningdew - please re-read judihaven's post. She was being very polite. My impression on reading your post (in all caps) was that you were angry too. We are hear to help each other, and she was just giving you a pointer.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> Fergablu2,
> 
> HARSH, isn't the word... we all have talents and sometimes there is something even simple that is hard to master! Who knows, this dear friend that asked for help, could be a beautiful knitter who knits beautiful sweaters, shawl or whatever. The moral of the story here is to help each other, if only we could not beat each other up over the simplest things, the world would be a much better place!--you put a downer in my day...


i did not see this as harsh or as trying or beating anybody up! but rather , realizing and stating that knitting a sweater is a hugh undertaking and requires many knitting skills, and if someone is having trouble with the most basic skill, then they might be tackling something they are not ready to do.
three years ago i woke up one day and decided i wanted to knit a pair of socks, so i went to the LYS and asked if they could teach me , she said sure! BUT..... you will have to take a basic knitting class first, then you will have to take a hat class!, then you can take a sock knitting class...i was disappointed, but quickly realized why they made me take the basic class, (so i could learn how to K and P and K and P ribbing ) then why the hat class, (so i could learn how to use dpn's....
we must all learn to crawl before we walk........and i feel that this also applies to knitting ......
hope everyone is having a happy knitting friday!
huggs from La.
kay


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

pointer no one needs


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

muskokapple said:


> I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
> The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


Last night I was making a mistake rib dish cloth while watching TV. What a mistake that was :lol: I frogged the thing twice!!! I've always found ribbing hard. Don't worry you aren't alone. The lifeline is great. I always thought it was used for just lace. Thanks


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

You could do garter stitch rib, it will not look like ribbing but makes a nice easy finish to sweaters as well and it will lay flat.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

I so agree with nanee and others who did not see fergablu2 as being "harsh". She was taking the time to most carefully describe the way the stitches will look to a newbie. Help was given with a dose of reality to chase away fear of doing more with knitting. 

This forum is a place of affirmation and assistance. Let's give those things to each other as generously as we can and DO!!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

focus.....


----------



## China Doll (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi there ! I've just started a cardigan pattern, and the first two rows are only Knit with the smaller needles - then you change to the Main needles, and the pattern. I've never not done a rib before, and it looks great, so maybe you could try it too, forgetting the ribbing for now !


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I rarely do the 1x1, opting for the 2 x 2 . It just seems to 'gel' better for meeee, rythmn wise.
THis is a L O N G time knitting habit.


----------



## jdawn88 (Oct 7, 2012)

I really like the 2x2 and 3x3 myself. And it is a little easier than doing the 1x1.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Try doing a 2x2 rib. That will go a little faster and be just as flexible.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

How many of us have ever had a bad day and said something we reqret? Or worded something wrong? Like Jesus says, let he who is without sin cast the first stone. 

We are a team, so do you throw out a family member, friend or team member for a slip?? 

lets get some perspective and get back to knitting.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Don't feel bad, I just found myself with a crochet hook to fix the 1x1 ribbing on the thigh-highs I am working on. Happens to everyone! You'll find the crochet hook will become an indispensable tool.


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

Make sure you have an even number of stitches, this way you start with knit 1, and end with purl 1 for each row. If you have an uneven number it can be hard to remember that on one row you start with knit 1 and next row you need to start with purl 1. Hope this helps. Also, you may wish to make a practice swatch of no more than 20 stitches by 10 rows.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm not too experienced, but Catarry was right that a rib will make the bottom or cuffs of something tighter. It was suggested you do a 2x2 or 3x3 if the 1x1 wasn't working, but be aware that you lose tightness on the rib with the wider ribs. A 1x1 rib will be more snug than a 3x3. The same is true on the cuffs of mittens. Whatever suits your needs or preference...


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

another solution MAY be to do asa rolled edge there, untill you get comfortable w/ 2x2 ribbing.
just a thought.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Lostarts I have read how to fix a mistake before many times and for some reason this morning your explanation just clicked with me... YAY.. sure beats tinking 2000 stitches...LOL


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

Hang in there!!!! and dont let any comments intimidate you!!!
I am working on a lace scarf with 300 sts, yesterday I discovered I had dropped a stitch five rows below, at first I was going to tink but I was able to salvage by taking a deep breath and reconstructing the stitch pattern

you will get it, I also talk myself through patterns and out loud if necessary


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

muskokapple said:


> I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
> The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


I exactly how you feel! It was hard for me at first to do 1x1, so I practiced the 2x2 till I got more comfortable with it. I think that 1x1 ribbing is my least favorite ribbing. I have been knitting for over ten years now and I have difficulty learing new things from time to time. Don't give up! Please post pictures of your swater when you finish it. Here's a big Monday hug for you!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

lostarts said:


> Two things you need to learn: tinking and how to fix stitches with a crochet hook.
> 
> Tinking is unknitting. It's unknitting what you did stitch by stitch. It's a bit tedious, but if you realize you made a mistake five stitches back (or even half a row back), tinking means that you can get back to where you were on track without ripping everything out.
> 
> ...


Very well said.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I live by "markers" when I'm working with something difficult. Map out your directions, and place markers between each group of pattern stitches, and you can't go wrong.

For an example, if you had 32 stitches on the needle and the pattern is:

K2, P2, C4B four times;
This pattern would consist of 8 stitches in each group, until the end. Thus, you would place markers between every 8 stitches 4 times, to get to the end of the 32 stitches on the needle.

This is just an example, and I hope I haven't confused you more. The point being, markers will help you with your ribbing, if you "map" out where you are going with the pattern!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

muskokapple said:


> Thank you to all of you who gave me GREAT suggestions!
> To the unhelpful person who suggested I could not be successful if I could not 'rib', I just want to say, I am a beginning knitter (again!), and, I was looking for help from my knitting friends!
> I have used all your suggestions and am now on my way to knitting a beautiful sweater!
> Thanks, again!
> ...


YAY! You go girl!!! Please post a photo of your sweater when you're done. I know you'll be proud of it when finished. Sometimes the most difficult things, once accomplished, give us the greatest satisfaction and pleasure. Keep knitting.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I am fine doing ribbing. but when it comes to a rib on a loom reather have to pay attention,


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

K2, P2 is my favorite rib. Try this, and check at the end of each row to see if you have messed up. It should be easy to see if there is a mistake and you will only have to go back on the row just completed to correct it.

I also use a "K2, P2" mantra in my head as I knit.

Also, I haven't read all posts yet, but your cast on for this ribbing has to be divisible by 4 (8,12,16,20, etc.) for it to always be started with the k2. If it is divisible by 2 but not 4, you will start with k2 on the first row, but P2 on the second. Is this totally confusing you? I hope not!

Happy Knitting


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't like doing a K1, P1 rib. Too much flipping of my yarn. (I'm a "thrower.") I prefer K2, P2 ribbing. I can get a rhythm going doing this sort of ribbing, which I can't do in K1, P1.

Hazel


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I also count in my head. I am doing a mohair shrug right now. 
The ribbing was the pits. I had to rip out I don't know how many times. It was hard to see what the stitches were.

Are you new to knitting? If that is the case you will just have to keep practicing. Maybe it is the yarn that is hard to figure out. There are many kind hearts on this forum. just keep asking.

josiehof


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

When I was a kid, my mom knitted a pair of mittens for me with a 1x1 rib on the cuffs. They were beautiful, but not very warm. When I told her, she went straight to work and knitted another pair. She may have increased the palm size or length by a stitch or two, but she made the second pair with 2x2 cuffs so that they would pull on easily over the other pair and fit without strangling my wrist. Once they were on together they were easily removed together and they were wonderfully warm. Smart gal, my mom.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Catarry, you gave such a clear answer to a distressed KPer, and it was a generous reply to her problem. I hope it helped her....it certainly was a pleasure to read.


----------



## oldnit (Aug 14, 2011)

Stay with the ribbing. It will come. I changed to continental style and find I have no problem ribbing. However, I have a sweater started and completed the ribbing, but I am terrified to start with the yarn overs. So I am doing some practice on y/o
by knitting scarves and dish cloths. I almost have enough confidence to get back to the sweater and the 155 stitches of a mix of yarn overs including the lifeline if I get started. I won't quit.

Dorothy


----------



## RenaChristine (Jun 25, 2011)

I started a sweater that is completely ribbed. I found the ribbing difficult until I learned how to knit in the continental style. It makes such a HUGE difference in my ability to keep the tension close in the knit and purl stitches, and it makes the knitting go a little faster. I watched youtube videos to learn how to do continental knitting, and now it's pretty much the only way I knit. Good luck!


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow! That is an awesome suggestion! It would definitely help me!!!!!!!!Thanks!


past said:


> I prefer to start my garments which call for a k1,p1 ribbing with an extra stitch so that I have an uneven count (in your case 145 stitches instead of 144). This way each row is started with a knit stitch. I get confused whether I'm on a right side with 1st stitch knit or wrong side with 1st stitch purl. By adding 1 more stitch and making the number of stitches cast on uneven every row starts with knit.
> The look at the pattern directions for after the ribbing. If you are to increase stitches then you increase 1 less stitch. If your pattern reads continue (over the 144 stitches), then you will decrease 1 stitch so that you are working only the 144 stitches going forward.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Another great suggestion! I had tried markers every 2 stitches, but, that, didn't work either! 
But, looking at videos, chanting the pattern, taking more notice, all helped, and, now, I'm on the main part of the sweater. Knit one side, Purl the other. Easy Peasy! And..... I'm off!LOL!


ireneofnc said:


> I live by "markers" when I'm working with something difficult. Map out your directions, and place markers between each group of pattern stitches, and you can't go wrong.
> 
> For an example, if you had 32 stitches on the needle and the pattern is:
> 
> ...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

You are absolutely right!
Home Spun from Lion Brand. Kinda hides the stitches!
Oh, well!
Live and learn!
Helpful people have given me such great suggestions, that, I've finally got it!
I'm off and running now!
Thanks!


josiehof said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also count in my head. I am doing a mohair shrug right now.
> The ribbing was the pits. I had to rip out I don't know how many times. It was hard to see what the stitches were.
> ...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

I love this forum, because, people are so helpful, and, honest!
Thanks for your comments!


cja said:


> Hang in there!!!! and dont let any comments intimidate you!!!
> I am working on a lace scarf with 300 sts, yesterday I discovered I had dropped a stitch five rows below, at first I was going to tink but I was able to salvage by taking a deep breath and reconstructing the stitch pattern
> 
> you will get it, I also talk myself through patterns and out loud if necessary


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you! That is very encouraging!


Yarn bulldog said:


> muskokapple said:
> 
> 
> > I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> ...


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't mean to be harsh, but please try a little kindness.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Actually, that, was the kind of info I was looking for, but, since so many people offered so many kind suggestions, I persevered, and, got the ribbing done! Now, I'm on the main body (stockingette) and I'm simply 'flying' along!
BIG SMILE!


Tgene said:


> You could do garter stitch rib, it will not look like ribbing but makes a nice easy finish to sweaters as well and it will lay flat.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

YUP! Big smile! I think that's the thing I needed almost the most! 


linzers said:


> focus.....


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Uh, Oh! Don't know what that is! Youtube, again!?
Thanks!


purplelady said:


> another solution MAY be to do asa rolled edge there, untill you get comfortable w/ 2x2 ribbing.
> just a thought.


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

ksemisch said:


> Fergablu2,
> 
> HARSH, isn't the word... we all have talents and sometimes there is something even simple that is hard to master! Who knows, this dear friend that asked for help, could be a beautiful knitter who knits beautiful sweaters, shawl or whatever. The moral of the story here is to help each other, if only we could not beat each other up over the simplest things, the world would be a much better place!--you put a downer in my day...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Let's not be harsh to send messages that can be hurtful!I'm a long time knitter and still make simple mistakes. This could be not recognizing that when knitting flat that the 2nd row stitches e.g., what was purled in the 1st row is now a knit stitch. Utube is a great way to learn as well as KP members -- I'm learning every day!
Joann


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

Sometimes if you just wait a day you will just fall into rhythm and wonder why it was so difficult. If you are tired or frustrated just quit trying so hard for a while and relax. This is the time for a good glass of wine, just remember to sip it.
Jacque


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Can u practice with some scrap yarn and maybe larger needles for a while until you get the 'hang of it?'


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> EileenED said:
> 
> 
> > Sarcasm is not nice :thumbdown:
> ...


I'm sorry you're so upset over this. I realize you live with a very difficult, demanding situation at home. I've spent a lot of years of my life in unhappy situations I could do very little about and yes, it has made me much more negative than I might have been otherwise. We all make mistakes, so please wipe away the tears. You haven't been banished. I don't know what makes people think one harsh, ill-considered comment deserves 10 in return, it doesn't seem fair to me either. It goes back to two wrongs don't make a right. Hang in there with us.....


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

I can sympathize. My very first knitting project was never finished because it was a sweater requirig 2x2 rib on the sleeves and bottom. I was only 10 and knitting that ribbing for 3 inches was boring! To add to it, my teacher (Mother) was very exacting. I became convinced that I didn't like knitting at all! I changed my mind later, obviously, but doing a rib that takes careful concentration can be difficult and make you want to quit the whole idea. Don't give up. Keep trying and follow the suggestions made by the others. You will soon have a beautiful sweater.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have come to realize the SEND button can be very powerful. I try to review my remarks before sending to be sure they are helpful, informative and not offensive. I know I don't always succeed, but I do try.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have been burnt to a crisp. Please bury my carcass already. You're making me nostaligic for the bullying I got in high school.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

I find it hard to get right for the first 2/3 rows, I hate having an odd number of stitches so I have to remember which row I am on- now I always do an even number (usually one less) and adjust during the post rib increase


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

ksemisch said:


> Fergablu2,
> 
> HARSH, isn't the word... we all have talents and sometimes there is something even simple that is hard to master! Who knows, this dear friend that asked for help, could be a beautiful knitter who knits beautiful sweaters, shawl or whatever. The moral of the story here is to help each other, if only we could not beat each other up over the simplest things, the world would be a much better place!--you put a downer in my day...


Well said...and don't give up...I recently made a sweater that I think I "tore out" more than I knit...LOL...but I didn't give up and you have friends out here that will ALWAYS help


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I've been knitting for some time, but for some stitch sequences, I still whisper them to myself as I go. I am making a cardigan for my granddaughters right now and I have used the Italian caston with tubular set up for the ribbing at the bottom. On the set up I have to whisper to myself the knit one, yf slip one, yb, knit one, etc. If I don't do this I slip into the knit one, purl one, before I am ready for those rows.

I think sometimes you just need to keep trying until you find that one thing that works for you. We all have ways to get done what we want to do. What works for one will not necessarily work for someone else.

For anyone who thinks you are being overly ambitious, I say "Bah!" I am one of those who jumps in with both feet and stays with it until I get it. You will progress much faster with your knitting skills if you are not afraid to try something new and hard.

Keep Knitting!


----------



## seasha2000 (Sep 29, 2012)

Have you considered having a loose fitting sweater. Maybe don't do the ribbing at all and just keep it loose on the edges, or try decreasing those parts of the sweater. It still wont be as tight, but maybe this is a way to go. I've made sweaters without any ribbing and I love them.


----------



## castone555 (Apr 15, 2011)

Changing to a 2 x 2 ribbing might be easier. The 1 x 1 is harder to keep track of the thinner the yarn. Just keep on trying...you will get it.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Peachy51, 
I used to whisper to myself but since I've lived alone I count out loud. I was at my sisters house knitting away when I noticed everyone had stopped talking and were all staring at me! It just confirmed my reputation as the nutty aunt.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

smontero237 said:


> Peachy51,
> I used to whisper to myself but since I've lived alone I count out loud. I was at my sisters house knitting away when I noticed everyone had stopped talking and were all staring at me! It just confirmed my reputation as the nutty aunt.


HAHA ... that's ok ... us nutty ones are the fun ones! :mrgreen:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Carol Duvall has a sweater pattern that is totally w/o "borders" & is.: first do the back in a certain number of sts, then hte 2 fronts[halves of the back number] then sleeves, for hers, 26 sts. Sew together. viola, a finished project. Looked good on her TV progran some yrs ago.

i can not remember the numbers right now, but will try find where I left them and send.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I too prefer the 2x2 as it is faster and easier.


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

When you feel frustrated put your knitting away and go do something that you find pleasure in. When you sit to knit again make sure you have the proper lighting and you can give it your full attention. Try the 2x2 and do 10 stitches. Check your work to see if it is correct, then go on and do 10 more. Before you know it you will have the ribbing done and be very proud of yourself. You can do this &#9829;


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

starbright12 said:


> I agree with Black Kitty. You need to concentrate a bit harder when you are knitting it. I find the rib tedious and slow but it will be worth it. Just be aware of your sts before you knit them, keep checking them. Good luck, but more important dont give up, most knitters felt like that once, though they may not want to admit it now.


Not so much not wanting to admit it - once a skill has been mastered and you can do it 'with your eyes closed' you tend to forget the painful learning process involved!!!! I called into my LYS and a lady was working on an order - fun fur at the bottom and the rest of the jacket was in rib!! It was beautiful but she was bored, bored, bored and couldn't wait to finish it.


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

morningdew said:


> to judi am very sorry if i have upset you in any way only got my laptop as a gift from my sons 4 months ago am not sure if i am using it correctly thought this was may be the one site were people were helpful obviousley i was wrong will now be signing myself off the site for good


Hi morningdew, please don't leave. When you are using the internet or texting it is considered 'bad form' or 'shouting' if you use capitals. It does not just apply to this site. Regard it as a learning process and enjoy this site and using your new laptop.


----------



## bevlor (Oct 2, 2011)

Try ........ knit 2.............purl 2.........knit 2...........purl 2

Just make sure all the knit stiches are facing the same way. Be careful on the next row.

When I am knitting I like to knit into the back of next stitch instead of the front. Gives the rib a nice twist. Then purl as normal.


----------



## bevlor (Oct 2, 2011)

Don't give up...................Just practice, practice, patrice.

Makes perfect you know.


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

gmcmullen said:


> muskokapple said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you to all of you who gave me GREAT suggestions!
> ...


Whoop!!!!! U did it. I bet the next time you have to rib you will be able to do it 'with your eyes closed' He! He! I always jump in at the deep end too - it is the best way to learn. Just do it!!!!


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

Are you starting a sweater or picking up stitches to add ribbing to finished pieces? Have you done this before? How about making a small swatch in a different yarn (one you're not angry with just now) and practice to see if the problem explains itself?


----------



## jzzyjacque (Oct 30, 2011)

KnockaghKrafter said:


> morningdew said:
> 
> 
> > to judi am very sorry if i have upset you in any way only got my laptop as a gift from my sons 4 months ago am not sure if i am using it correctly thought this was may be the one site were people were helpful obviousley i was wrong will now be signing myself off the site for good
> ...


This really is a wonderful and fun site. It really is just like real life, Every once in a while there is a bad apple or not. I find I have to be really careful as I love to tease and it is not always taken as such.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Don't give up...keep practicing with a swatch of 20 stitches and experiment with 1x1 and 2x2 . I'm sure you can do it.


----------



## Kendall (May 10, 2012)

Jo, thanks so much for that explanation! I have only been knitting a little while and wondered just how to tink. You explained it very well and I feel much more confident!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

ksemisch said:


> Fergablu2,
> 
> HARSH, isn't the word... we all have talents and sometimes there is something even simple that is hard to master! Who knows, this dear friend that asked for help, could be a beautiful knitter who knits beautiful sweaters, shawl or whatever. The moral of the story here is to help each other, if only we could not beat each other up over the simplest things, the world would be a much better place!--you put a downer in my day...


I second you!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> ksemisch said:
> 
> 
> > Fergablu2,
> ...


I was never being critical of the person who asked for help. You, however, are are being personally critical of me. And yes, it hurts.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry about the original post and all subsequent posts, but I can't take them back. They are all out there blotting my existence and I will never be free of them.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

GREAT idea! I'm going to try it right now! 


jzzyjacque said:


> Sometimes if you just wait a day you will just fall into rhythm and wonder why it was so difficult. If you are tired or frustrated just quit trying so hard for a while and relax. This is the time for a good glass of wine, just remember to sip it.
> Jacque


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

another great suggestion! I'm going to try to make a dishcloth with ribbing next! Just for practise! 


yona said:


> Can u practice with some scrap yarn and maybe larger needles for a while until you get the 'hang of it?'


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Someone else suggested that! I'm for sure going to try it! Sounds like it would be much easier for me to do!  Thanks!


gillian lorraine said:


> I find it hard to get right for the first 2/3 rows, I hate having an odd number of stitches so I have to remember which row I am on- now I always do an even number (usually one less) and adjust during the post rib increase


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Yup! I love this forum! I'm always telling friends and family about you all! Thanks!


knittingnut214 said:


> ksemisch said:
> 
> 
> > Fergablu2,
> ...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you for your help and encouragement! 
I'll do it! (Both of them, LOL!)


peachy51 said:


> I've been knitting for some time, but for some stitch sequences, I still whisper them to myself as I go. I am making a cardigan for my granddaughters right now and I have used the Italian caston with tubular set up for the ribbing at the bottom. On the set up I have to whisper to myself the knit one, yf slip one, yb, knit one, etc. If I don't do this I slip into the knit one, purl one, before I am ready for those rows.
> 
> I think sometimes you just need to keep trying until you find that one thing that works for you. We all have ways to get done what we want to do. What works for one will not necessarily work for someone else.
> 
> ...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Great suggestion! I think I'll try it! Thanks!


seasha2000 said:


> Have you considered having a loose fitting sweater. Maybe don't do the ribbing at all and just keep it loose on the edges, or try decreasing those parts of the sweater. It still wont be as tight, but maybe this is a way to go. I've made sweaters without any ribbing and I love them.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

I love it! Thanks!


smontero237 said:


> Peachy51,
> I used to whisper to myself but since I've lived alone I count out loud. I was at my sisters house knitting away when I noticed everyone had stopped talking and were all staring at me! It just confirmed my reputation as the nutty aunt.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you! That sounds like a good idea!


purplelady said:


> Carol Duvall has a sweater pattern that is totally w/o "borders" & is.: first do the back in a certain number of sts, then hte 2 fronts[halves of the back number] then sleeves, for hers, 26 sts. Sew together. viola, a finished project. Looked good on her TV progran some yrs ago.
> 
> i can not remember the numbers right now, but will try find where I left them and send.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Great idea! Thanks!


Elizabethan said:


> When you feel frustrated put your knitting away and go do something that you find pleasure in. When you sit to knit again make sure you have the proper lighting and you can give it your full attention. Try the 2x2 and do 10 stitches. Check your work to see if it is correct, then go on and do 10 more. Before you know it you will have the ribbing done and be very proud of yourself. You can do this ♥


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmmmmm! Doesn't sound like something I would want to do, at least not right now! Big, Huge, Smile!


KnockaghKrafter said:


> starbright12 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Black Kitty. You need to concentrate a bit harder when you are knitting it. I find the rib tedious and slow but it will be worth it. Just be aware of your sts before you knit them, keep checking them. Good luck, but more important dont give up, most knitters felt like that once, though they may not want to admit it now.
> ...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow! The people on this site are sooooo creative, and, helpful! Thank you! 


bevlor said:


> Try ........ knit 2.............purl 2.........knit 2...........purl 2
> 
> Just make sure all the knit stiches are facing the same way. Be careful on the next row.
> 
> When I am knitting I like to knit into the back of next stitch instead of the front. Gives the rib a nice twist. Then purl as normal.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey! You should write that on a coaster! Heeheehee! Thanks for the encouragement!


bevlor said:


> Don't give up...................Just practice, practice, patrice.
> 
> Makes perfect you know.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Sink or swim, right! If you want to reach the other side, you've got to let go of the shoreline! Yup, that's me all over!
Thanks!


KnockaghKrafter said:


> gmcmullen said:
> 
> 
> > muskokapple said:
> ...


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> Fergablu2,
> 
> HARSH, isn't the word... we all have talents and sometimes there is something even simple that is hard to master! Who knows, this dear friend that asked for help, could be a beautiful knitter who knits beautiful sweaters, shawl or whatever. The moral of the story here is to help each other, if only we could not beat each other up over the simplest things, the world would be a much better place!--you put a downer in my day...


----------



## abbie021 (Oct 7, 2011)

I feel for you-- i am working on a moss stitch where you knit on the purl and purl on the knit-- very confusing at times-- don't give up -- if i am distracted the same thing happens-- lostarts is right in learning the tinking method of ripping out stitches to find the error-- k2p2 is easier but still involves switching all the time
good luck -- keep practicing-- it'll look great in the end! :thumbup:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

:thumbup: First, take a deep breath. You can do this. One x one ribbing can be very tedious. I find I have to chant the "knit, purl, knit, purl" out loud to stay focused. If you are working in the round, be sure to use a stitch marker at the beginning/end of the row. I generally complete a whole row before putting my knitting down. Hope this helps. :-D


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

when your ribbing in round..does the 2nd row change? now knitting in purl and purling in knit...sorry i am new at this...


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

black kitty said:


> I do things to make myself really pay attention to what I am doing. I say my stitch pattern out loud or in my head as I am doing it. I check my work frequently to see if I got it right; then all I have to do is go back a few stitches and not pull the whole thing out. I keep close track of my rows and my stitch pattern on a piece of paper. Think about ways you can keep better track of what you are doing. That is the secret.


I have to say it in my head too, I've only been needle knitting a few months and also found that inserting a lifeline every 10 rows or so helps when you do mess up and have to frog. Don't beat yourself up, practice makes perfect...your issue seems to be more with distraction like me... a quiet place is the most important . Hang in there ;-)


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I'm sure you'll be happy to know that your comments have reduced me to tears. I am not entirely heartless. I just think that sometimes people on this forum are over ambitious in the projects that they choose, and are setting themselves up for frustration and a lack of success.


...no one wanted to 'reduce you to tears'. but as a new knitter and one that does not like the simple things you are supposed to start out with (beginner setting self up for frustration) yes ... it was hateful and not something to be said to new person. it could have been said another way...it is called hmmm, compassion? and then you came back with 2 very sarcastic comments. If you are having a bad day, say so, we will understand, but please don't just knock someone learning down in the dust. If it is a bad day, I also offer you this, I really hope your day ends up better than it started out and that tomorrow will be a good day. all said as a fellow knitter even if I am new and tackle stuff I probably should not. ;D


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> when your ribbing in round..does the 2nd row change? now knitting in purl and purling in knit...sorry i am new at this...


Never be sorry, we were all once new 

When you do rib in the round you are always working on the right side. You knit the knit stitches and purl the purl stitches.

Make sure the total stitches is divisible by 4 and that each need holds a multiple of 4 as well.

Say you had 44 stitches and are working on 3 DPN's and knitting with the fourth. You would divide them 16, 16 and 12. if you are working on 4 DPN's and knitting with the fifth, you would divide them 12, 12, 12 and 12.

You will begin every round (and every needle) with knit 2. You will end every round (and every needle) with purl 2.

Also, pull the first 2 stitches and the last 2 stitches of each needle just a wee bit tighter to help minimize and gaps or loose ladders between needles.

Wow, I just realized that I went on and on, and way past the scope of the question. Sorry lol, I tend to get carried away when it comes to DPN's.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

thank you very kindly


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

Firstly, thanks lostarts for your helpful advice on tinking ... I've taken the liberty of copy/pasting your instructions for future reference.
Ribbing successfully is one of the most useful skills to acquire in knitting. The nice elastic action of rib helps to make a garment sit better.
All of the above tips are great. 
I like the 'mumbling to self knit-one-purl-one' idea. I have to use that method when making squares for Wraps with Love, or else I tend to increase when I should be decreasing.
Stick with it! You'll get there


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

muskokapple said:


> Uh, Oh! Don't know what that is! Youtube, again!?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


nope...just leave off the ribbing and it will roll all by itself....EZ if you don't mind the edges rolling up a bit, seems to be 'the thing' right now ...in fashion etc...LOL!! just keep knitting that is the main thing. ;D


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > when your ribbing in round..does the 2nd row change? now knitting in purl and purling in knit...sorry i am new at this...
> ...


LOL!! like I said, I am new... you just made the DPN mystery solve itself for me...light bulb moment :idea: Thank you and thanks to the person that asked the orig question


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> Peachy51,
> I used to whisper to myself but since I've lived alone I count out loud. I was at my sisters house knitting away when I noticed everyone had stopped talking and were all staring at me! It just confirmed my reputation as the nutty aunt.


What good is a family tree without a few nuts!!!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

bobctwn65 and krestiekrew, my pleasure.


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

When you are learning to knit, the ribbing is indeed tedious. Once you are more comfortable with the stockinette stitch you can kind of get into a rocking front to back and you will fit into it. I would use some scrap yarn cast on 40 sts and practice ribbing until the light comes on, and it will come on. Recognizing which are purl and which are knits is a must do. If I can do it, anybody can. Best of luck.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

You say you can't do a ribbing. My question is why? What are you doing that makes it so difficilt?

As everyone has said, watch the videos to learn about the various ribs and practice, practice, practice. 

If you have an even number of stitches you are doing the following with a K1, P1
Row 1: K1, P1 to end
Row 2: K1, P1 to end

With an odd number of stitches and a K1, P1, do the following
Row 1: K1, P1 to end
Row 2: P1, K1 to end
This looks like the seed stitch, but it isn't

Now practice, practice, practice.


----------



## mamatubs (Feb 9, 2012)

muskokapple said:


> Debbystitchknit said:
> 
> 
> > glad to hear you kept trying, let us see the finished product.
> ...


You go girl. I am 60 and have learned more from youtube and KP in the past year than in all my previous years. You will get it and have beautiful creations. Just be patient.


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I'm sure you'll be happy to know that your comments have reduced me to tears. I am not entirely heartless. I just think that sometimes people on this forum are over ambitious in the projects that they choose, and are setting themselves up for frustration and a lack of success.


Take deep breaths, sometimes when words are typed they sound harsher than they were intended. I am sure you didn't mean your remarks in the context they were taken


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I love ribbing...it looks so neat. Everyone has their favorite thing! Keep trying and don't give up! The rewards are definitely worth it! (I like 2x2 ribbing best, too)


----------



## Clown Around (Feb 25, 2012)

with the frustrations that comes from 1x1 ribbing, you might try putting in stitch markers every 5 or 10 stitches. check each section when you complete it, so it can easily be tinked and fixed. Keep practicing you will be thrilled and relieved when you shout "Yeeha" "I got it"!! Nancy


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

So many good suggestions here - I especially like the video about the lifeline - didn't know about it before now.

Guess what!?! We were all beginners at one time and had to learn from the ground up. This is a wonderful place to learn. Thanks for asking the original questions - you helped lots of people by the answers given. And you WILL be successful with your pattern!


----------



## Mee (Jul 15, 2012)

I am so thrilled that thruout this posting you have kept trying and remained upbeat and positive. As a new knitter a few months ago when I joined had I been treated harshly I would have run for the hills. When I asked dumb questions - and they were mostly dumb- KPers took the time to explain gently and kindly and encouraged me. I am a slow knitter and a fast tinker and it is taking me ages to knit a sweater for my DH but it is nearly done!

We all have bad days and some of us have difficult times and situations but a kind word or two cost nothing and bringing someone joy at learning a craft we love should encourage us to be kind and helpful. My heart aches that kindness was not a way of life in this post today. I am not being mean or nasty here but I am asking that if we take the time to think about what we are typing just for a second or two maybe we can bring a smile to someone's face instead of tears. And that goes for all of us even mee. Here and now I promise myself that I will re read my posts carefully before hitting send.


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

Not so sure about that! I was freezing cold when out one day and made a hasty purchase of the warmest/cheapest jumper I could find in a hurry. It had NO ribbing at the base. Glad of the warmth, I wore it ... once.
From then on the 'rolling up' action annoyed me so it hung in the wardrobe for a couple of years.
Thinking to send it to the Salvo's I took it out, washed it, and did a re-think. I'd feel guilty bestowing an annoying garment on another less-fortunate individual.
So ... I turned up a hem and zig-zagged it on my sewing machine. Magic!
Salvo's will have to wait for another jumper ... lol!


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

Oops! My 'not so sure about that' appears to follow the kind and thoughtful comment about being kind and thoughtful. I was referring to the easy solution of roll-up edge. My jumper had no rib, and was not ready-rolled.
On the whole I find KP the most helpful, encouraging and USEFUL Site I've ever visited.
And ... here here! to the comments made to Bobsytwin! You deserve a medal for stick-to-it-ivity!
Lotsa Joy!


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

Mee said:


> I am so thrilled that thruout this posting you have kept trying and remained upbeat and positive. As a new knitter a few months ago when I joined had I been treated harshly I would have run for the hills. When I asked dumb questions - and they were mostly dumb- KPers took the time to explain gently and kindly and encouraged me. I am a slow knitter and a fast tinker and it is taking me ages to knit a sweater for my DH but it is nearly done!
> 
> We all have bad days and some of us have difficult times and situations but a kind word or two cost nothing and bringing someone joy at learning a craft we love should encourage us to be kind and helpful. My heart aches that kindness was not a way of life in this post today. I am not being mean or nasty here but I am asking that if we take the time to think about what we are typing just for a second or two maybe we can bring a smile to someone's face instead of tears. And that goes for all of us even mee. Here and now I promise myself that I will re read my posts carefully before hitting send.


Well said Mee :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitterBug (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't think i've ever seen a garment which only has 1x1 rib. Even Baby knits use 2x2. 1x1 must be SO!!!! Boring


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

Patricia March said:


> I don't think i've ever seen a garment which only has 1x1 rib. Even Baby knits use 2x2. 1x1 must be SO!!!! Boring


A lot of things I knit have 1x1 rib but I do prefer 2x2


----------



## KnitterBug (Aug 24, 2012)

What kind of paatterns do you have that only require 1x1 bands?


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

Patricia March said:


> What kind of paatterns do you have that only require 1x1 bands?


Several jumpers and cardigans. I have a horde of patterns and a lot say to do the 1 x 1 rib.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Patricia March said:


> I don't think i've ever seen a garment which only has 1x1 rib. Even Baby knits use 2x2. 1x1 must be SO!!!! Boring


At the moment I'm knitting a balaclava for my 5 year old GS and it has a neckband consisting of 20 rows of single (1x1) rib!! I find that it knits up very easily and is much easier to do than double(2x2) rib as you don't have to count every 2 stitches!! That's just my opinion.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Patricia March said:


> What kind of paatterns do you have that only require 1x1 bands?


Most all of the sweaters (except one) that I have made have the 1x1 rib. And I actually like the look of the 1x1 much better than the wider rib.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you considered doing the ribbing the round? For me (and I hate ribbing) knitting in the round seems much easier and quicker. perhaps it's because there is no turning.
I prefer to do k1,p1, rib. I make far more mistakes in k2, p2, rib. I guess it's just practice, practice and more practice!!
Keep at it. You can do it.


----------



## bevlor (Oct 2, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> when your ribbing in round..does the 2nd row change? now knitting in purl and purling in knit...sorry i am new at this...


Either add two stitches or reduce two stitches.....whatever you need to make it come out even. You can adjust it later if necessary


----------



## bevlor (Oct 2, 2011)

Love your dog.................looks so friendly


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

When knitting in the round, You are knitting going round and round, so you are always looking at the right side. When you start, make sure that you have an even number of stitches, then off you go, K1, K2, when one row (round) is done, just knit the knit stitches, and purl the purls. I place a marker at the start, and another to show the half way mark. I love working in the round as it minimises sewing up. (One of my pet hates)


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

All but one of the sweaters my mom knitted during her life had a 1x1 rib. I prefer the look of it, too, and I'm certain she did it because the pattern called for it. 

I like your dog, too. My beloved border terrier is at my feet as I write this. He doesn't approve of knitting, though. Or music, for that matter. He indicates his displeasure my jumping into my lap and sitting on whatever I am working or sitting on the autoharp in my arms. If I'm playing a wind instrument, he just howls. Ah, life with a dog...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, exactly, but, someone suggested that if the pattern calls for an uneven number of stitchesbut, just add a stitch, then, you can K/P on each row! I haven't tried it yet, but, if it works, that, would make life so much simpler! 


bobctwn65 said:


> when your ribbing in round..does the 2nd row change? now knitting in purl and purling in knit...sorry i am new at this...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmmmm! This pattern calls for circulars, but, knitting as if it were straigh needles! Your idea sounds great!


48barb said:


> When knitting in the round, You are knitting going round and round, so you are always looking at the right side. When you start, make sure that you have an even number of stitches, then off you go, K1, K2, when one row (round) is done, just knit the knit stitches, and purl the purls. I place a marker at the start, and another to show the half way mark. I love working in the round as it minimises sewing up. (One of my pet hates)


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

jgauker said:


> All but one of the sweaters my mom knitted during her life had a 1x1 rib. I prefer the look of it, too, and I'm certain she did it because the pattern called for it.
> 
> I like your dog, too. My beloved border terrier is at my feet as I write this. He doesn't approve of knitting, though. Or music, for that matter. He indicates his displeasure my jumping into my lap and sitting on whatever I am working or sitting on the autoharp in my arms. If I'm playing a wind instrument, he just howls. Ah, life with a dog...


Yes, our dogs can be trying at times ... but whatever would we do without them? :mrgreen:


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Great suggestion! I will try it! 


dixieknits said:


> When you are learning to knit, the ribbing is indeed tedious. Once you are more comfortable with the stockinette stitch you can kind of get into a rocking front to back and you will fit into it. I would use some scrap yarn cast on 40 sts and practice ribbing until the light comes on, and it will come on. Recognizing which are purl and which are knits is a must do. If I can do it, anybody can. Best of luck.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

That is so simple! Although the pattern calls for 144 stitches and says to knit the purls/purl the knits as row 2.
My problem started with row 3. 
Got it now though due to everyone's kind suggestions!
Thanks for that additonal help!


Becca said:


> You say you can't do a ribbing. My question is why? What are you doing that makes it so difficilt?
> 
> As everyone has said, watch the videos to learn about the various ribs and practice, practice, practice.
> 
> ...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you for the encouragement!
I am so glad I asked.
Everyone has been so helpful!


mamatubs said:


> muskokapple said:
> 
> 
> > Debbystitchknit said:
> ...


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

shelty lover said:


> I so agree with nanee and others who did not see fergablu2 as being "harsh". She was taking the time to most carefully describe the way the stitches will look to a newbie. Help was given with a dose of reality to chase away fear of doing more with knitting.
> 
> This forum is a place of affirmation and assistance. Let's give those things to each other as generously as we can and DO!!


I agree as well. I've been on this forum long enough to know that you have to take some replies with a grain of salt if they rub you the wrong way, and give the person the benefit of a doubt that they aren't personally attacking you. This is a great site, and I've learned so many things that have improved my knitting and crochet just by reading.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks!


48barb said:


> Have you considered doing the ribbing the round? For me (and I hate ribbing) knitting in the round seems much easier and quicker. perhaps it's because there is no turning.
> I prefer to do k1,p1, rib. I make far more mistakes in k2, p2, rib. I guess it's just practice, practice and more practice!!
> Keep at it. You can do it.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Another great suggestion! At this rate, I'm going to be an expert in no time! Thanks! 


Clown Around said:


> with the frustrations that comes from 1x1 ribbing, you might try putting in stitch markers every 5 or 10 stitches. check each section when you complete it, so it can easily be tinked and fixed. Keep practicing you will be thrilled and relieved when you shout "Yeeha" "I got it"!! Nancy


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you for your encouragement! I so appreciate all the 'more experienced' knitters, who, were willing to help a newbie!


Mee said:


> I am so thrilled that thruout this posting you have kept trying and remained upbeat and positive. As a new knitter a few months ago when I joined had I been treated harshly I would have run for the hills. When I asked dumb questions - and they were mostly dumb- KPers took the time to explain gently and kindly and encouraged me. I am a slow knitter and a fast tinker and it is taking me ages to knit a sweater for my DH but it is nearly done!
> 
> We all have bad days and some of us have difficult times and situations but a kind word or two cost nothing and bringing someone joy at learning a craft we love should encourage us to be kind and helpful. My heart aches that kindness was not a way of life in this post today. I am not being mean or nasty here but I am asking that if we take the time to think about what we are typing just for a second or two maybe we can bring a smile to someone's face instead of tears. And that goes for all of us even mee. Here and now I promise myself that I will re read my posts carefully before hitting send.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

great idea! And, thanks for the input re: no ribbing! Makes me want to perfect it even more!


Sally Forth said:


> Not so sure about that! I was freezing cold when out one day and made a hasty purchase of the warmest/cheapest jumper I could find in a hurry. It had NO ribbing at the base. Glad of the warmth, I wore it ... once.
> From then on the 'rolling up' action annoyed me so it hung in the wardrobe for a couple of years.
> Thinking to send it to the Salvo's I took it out, washed it, and did a re-think. I'd feel guilty bestowing an annoying garment on another less-fortunate individual.
> So ... I turned up a hem and zig-zagged it on my sewing machine. Magic!
> Salvo's will have to wait for another jumper ... lol!


----------



## bevlor (Oct 2, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> jgauker said:
> 
> 
> > All but one of the sweaters my mom knitted during her life had a 1x1 rib. I prefer the look of it, too, and I'm certain she did it because the pattern called for it.
> ...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, it's been great! Especially knowing that I can ask anything that is troublesome, and, wonderful, generous, helpful, inspiring people will answer!


Alpaca Farmer said:


> So many good suggestions here - I especially like the video about the lifeline - didn't know about it before now.
> 
> Guess what!?! We were all beginners at one time and had to learn from the ground up. This is a wonderful place to learn. Thanks for asking the original questions - you helped lots of people by the answers given. And you WILL be successful with your pattern!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

black kitty said:


> I do things to make myself really pay attention to what I am doing. I say my stitch pattern out loud or in my head as I am doing it. I check my work frequently to see if I got it right; then all I have to do is go back a few stitches and not pull the whole thing out. I keep close track of my rows and my stitch pattern on a piece of paper. Think about ways you can keep better track of what you are doing. That is the secret.


This is good advice. I am working on a sweater now that has sleeves and back of 3x2 ribbing. When -not if- I come to a row that has a stitch a few rows down that is done the wrong way, I 'drop' just that one stitch all the way down past the bad stitch, grab my crochet hook and 'ladder' it back up one stitch at a time. I sure don't pull the whole thing out! Hint: always fix stitches on their 'knit' side. This is easier than it sounds.


----------



## mehunt1950 (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't know if anyone has suggested this. Have you tried using stitch markers? Try putting one in every 10 stitches. Everytime you get to a marker, you should have just completed a purl stitch (on 1x1 ribbing). It might help.

MaryEllen


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I'm sure you'll be happy to know that your comments have reduced me to tears. I am not entirely heartless. I just think that sometimes people on this forum are over ambitious in the projects that they choose, and are setting themselves up for frustration and a lack of success.


Yeah, but you have to jump in and try something new or you'll never progress, and when you try something new, often you mess it up until you catch on. Even more important than learning to do something is learning to fix it when it goes wrong.

I watch TV when I knit a lot of the time, and I mess up when the program is really engrossing. I'm doing a 2x2 rib on the leg of a sock right now, and about every inch I inspect it for errors and it's not unusual to find them, but fixing them is easier than if I knit the whole 6 inches for the top and then look for where I went wrong.

I've been knitting since 1963, and I'm about to learn domino knitting. I've never done it before. Actually, I'm doing some practice pieces first, but it's a kind of knitting I've never done before, and I'm having fun learning it, but my first swatch looks great on the front, but not on the back, so I'm going to try something different than what the book tells me to do.


----------



## bevlor (Oct 2, 2011)

mehunt1950 said:


> I don't know if anyone has suggested this. Have you tried using stitch markers? Try putting one in every 10 stitches. Everytime you get to a marker, you should have just completed a purl stitch (on 1x1 ribbing). It might help.
> 
> MaryEllen


Great idea


----------



## lorrieaine (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi there, I find the 1x1 rib certrainly looks best, once you can recognise the palin or purl stitch just go slowly and I feel you will get confident and make a good job of what you are doing. All the best, Lorrieaine


----------



## whitedog (Dec 21, 2011)

I know, there's already 16 pages of helpful comments about 1x1 ribbing but...

Sometimes it helps me to add one stitch on the cast on row, to make an odd number of stitches - so every row of ribbing begins with a knit 1.

Then, I decrease that extra stitch on the last row of ribbing so I can follow the rest of the pattern with the right number of stitches.

(Sounds like you're doing fine now, Muskokapple. Yeah!)


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

muskokapple, I love your determination! Ripping, tinking, lifelines, recognizing knit and purl stitches - good for you! I am knitting a black lace shawl at present and can only knit it in total silence - prefer for the dogs to be outside. I have just about decided that this type of knitting is only confirming what people have said about me - that I am OC! I count as I knit a section, say 8 stitches, count them again before I knit the next section, knit the next few stitches (of course counting again), then I count all the stitches together...and I cannot stop counting. Some knitters say that knitting is better therapy than going to a therapist. I say it may send me to one. When I first started knitting, every sweater seemed to have inches and inches of ribbing which I wanted to shorten (& sometimes did). Then I was given a reprieve, the styles changed! Must sweater patterns were not calling for ribbing. So I was happy. I do not care to rib though on my last sweater, I did a twisted rib - more interesting. to rib or not to rib. I say change the pattern if you want. learn & grow & be creative


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

This lady may be a first time knitter and finds just the instruction of rib 1x1 without actually saying how to do it confusing. What needs explaining is k1 bring wool to front then purl 1 take wool to back and repeat. Could be also this lady is excellent at other thing or could also be elderly and just starting to knit and finds the instruction confusing.hope you master the ribbing and enjoy knitting for a long time to come do not dispair.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, recognizing the stitches, especially, later on in the rows (eg. 3+), was a big part of the problem. And, you're right, going slowly helped a lot! Once I got the 'rhythm' it was much easier! Thanks!


lorrieaine said:


> Hi there, I find the 1x1 rib certrainly looks best, once you can recognise the palin or purl stitch just go slowly and I feel you will get confident and make a good job of what you are doing. All the best, Lorrieaine


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you!!!!!! Another great suggestion!


mzmom1 said:


> black kitty said:
> 
> 
> > I do things to make myself really pay attention to what I am doing. I say my stitch pattern out loud or in my head as I am doing it. I check my work frequently to see if I got it right; then all I have to do is go back a few stitches and not pull the whole thing out. I keep close track of my rows and my stitch pattern on a piece of paper. Think about ways you can keep better track of what you are doing. That is the secret.
> ...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

I tried stitch markers, even, putting them in every 2 stitches, but, still messed up. Your suggestion is one I will try, though! Can't hurt! LOL! Thanks!


mehunt1950 said:


> I don't know if anyone has suggested this. Have you tried using stitch markers? Try putting one in every 10 stitches. Everytime you get to a marker, you should have just completed a purl stitch (on 1x1 ribbing). It might help.
> 
> MaryEllen


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for your input! See that is what is helpful, all these creative suggestions! I never knew there were so many ways of doing such a seemingly simple function! Certainly has gotten the conversation going, hasn't it! I'm grateful to all! Thanks!


BC said:


> muskokapple, I love your determination! Ripping, tinking, lifelines, recognizing knit and purl stitches - good for you! I am knitting a black lace shawl at present and can only knit it in total silence - prefer for the dogs to be outside. I have just about decided that this type of knitting is only confirming what people have said about me - that I am OC! I count as I knit a section, say 8 stitches, count them again before I knit the next section, knit the next few stitches (of course counting again), then I count all the stitches together...and I cannot stop counting. Some knitters say that knitting is better therapy than going to a therapist. I say it may send me to one. When I first started knitting, every sweater seemed to have inches and inches of ribbing which I wanted to shorten (& sometimes did). Then I was given a reprieve, the styles changed! Must sweater patterns were not calling for ribbing. So I was happy. I do not care to rib though on my last sweater, I did a twisted rib - more interesting. to rib or not to rib. I say change the pattern if you want. learn & grow & be creative


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you for seeing beyond my question! Your answer also helps! I love knitting (Knit/Purl) just could not keep the K1/P1 pattern going after a couple of rows. But.... with everyone's help, By George, I think I've got it!


greatgran21 said:


> This lady may be a first time knitter and finds just the instruction of rib 1x1 without actually saying how to do it confusing. What needs explaining is k1 bring wool to front then purl 1 take wool to back and repeat. Could be also this lady is excellent at other thing or could also be elderly and just starting to knit and finds the instruction confusing.hope you master the ribbing and enjoy knitting for a long time to come do not dispair.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

muskokapple said:


> I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
> The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


Try what I had to do in 1st grade knitting class. 
say out loud "knit- purl" while you are doing it. Soon you will see it working, even if it sounds silly :lol:


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

a massive thank you to all the people who replied to me


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Great idea! Thanks!


need2know said:


> muskokapple said:
> 
> 
> > I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> EileenED said:
> 
> 
> > Sarcasm is not nice :thumbdown:
> ...


So quite commenting already and go and have a cup of tea. It is not anyone's fault that you spoke out so harshly in the first place. Think first, evaluate, then speak. If you have no help to give, then dont say anything. People are entitled to ask for help when they have tried to knit something and cant. She was only asking for some hints/tips to help her knit the pattern and came to other knitters for this help.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

muskokapple said:


> Great idea! Thanks!
> 
> 
> need2know said:
> ...


I still do that after all these years! LOL


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I don't mean to sound harsh, but if you can't follow a 1x1 rib, how successful do you think you're going to be with the rest of the sweater? For ribbing, you knit the knit stitches, they look like a letter V, and purl the purl stitches, they look like a bar or line.
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/recognize-knit-and-purl-stitch/


fergablu2...if you didn't mean to sound harsh you should have only posted the 2nd sentence describing how to know which stitch is which. The 1st sentence was a little demeaning in my opinion & negated your intention of helping the original poster. We are all here to enjoy our needlework, not to be made to feel inadequate.

muskokapple...keep on knitting in a way that pleases you as that what it is all about.


----------



## SHIAOMEIMAO (Jun 13, 2011)

I have only been knitting and crocheting for 56 years, and for most of those years I had no one to help so the most important thing I have learned is that I still have a lot to learn. I also learned some time during my 74 years that English is one of the most difficult languages to learn. Our wonderful forum has people from many places whose native tongue is English, but they certainly don't sound alike and use different words for some things than the other folks do. I for one appreciate all the many tips I have learned reading this forum and all the new words and meanings that have expanded my knowledge and understanding of this complacated language many of us speak. For the most part I appreciated the kindness and tact used by forum members. However sometimes the differences in the English spoken gives me an impression that I later learn was not intended by the one making the comment. Some times I am just to tired to understand others meaning or to tired to realize my comment might not be considered kind or tactful by everyone reading it. The important thing is no matter how
simple the question asked is, most of the comments and suggestions are helpful to the person asking for help and it would be kind and tactful to assume if something seems harsh maybe we are misunderstanding the authors meaning. The is a wonderful forum. Lets be kind and forgiving and keep it that way. Connie


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

The main thing I really enjoyed picking up was to use two coil-less safety pins to mark the minimum needed for both the heel and toe area of the sock(s) I'm knitting. Since I short-row both...saves me from having to think 5-left, now 4-left, etc.

Thanks fellow KP'ers!


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for your encouragement! It is really wonderful how much people care on this site! I learn something new every day, even, if, I can't do that level of work as yet! 


kneonknitter said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to sound harsh, but if you can't follow a 1x1 rib, how successful do you think you're going to be with the rest of the sweater? For ribbing, you knit the knit stitches, they look like a letter V, and purl the purl stitches, they look like a bar or line.
> ...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Amen to that! The number of posts that I have received in response to my query is actually quite mind-boggling! Such helpful, generous people willing to help with something so elementary as ribbing is quite affirming! Thank you, again, to all, who, took the time to answer my question! 


SHIAOMEIMAO said:


> I have only been knitting and crocheting for 56 years, and for most of those years I had no one to help so the most important thing I have learned is that I still have a lot to learn. I also learned some time during my 74 years that English is one of the most difficult languages to learn. Our wonderful forum has people from many places whose native tongue is English, but they certainly don't sound alike and use different words for some things than the other folks do. I for one appreciate all the many tips I have learned reading this forum and all the new words and meanings that have expanded my knowledge and understanding of this complacated language many of us speak. For the most part I appreciated the kindness and tact used by forum members. However sometimes the differences in the English spoken gives me an impression that I later learn was not intended by the one making the comment. Some times I am just to tired to understand others meaning or to tired to realize my comment might not be considered kind or tactful by everyone reading it. The important thing is no matter how
> simple the question asked is, most of the comments and suggestions are helpful to the person asking for help and it would be kind and tactful to assume if something seems harsh maybe we are misunderstanding the authors meaning. The is a wonderful forum. Lets be kind and forgiving and keep it that way. Connie


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmmmm! I have no idea what you're are talking about, (eg. coil-less safety pins, short-row, 5-left, 4-left), but, I will be watching, and, waiting, for further comments on what you just said. That's how we learn, right! Thanks!


kaixixang said:


> The main thing I really enjoyed picking up was to use two coil-less safety pins to mark the minimum needed for both the heel and toe area of the sock(s) I'm knitting. Since I short-row both...saves me from having to think 5-left, now 4-left, etc.
> 
> Thanks fellow KP'ers!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay...<G> I did bring that topic up.

For my marker I choose either coiled (regular) or coil-less safety pins. I need to work down to 5 stitches in the middle of a 15 stitch side of one set of circular knitting needles. Rather than CONSTANTLY having to chant how many less I have to go...I simply mark/move the safety pins in the center 5 and move them from holding needle to working needle until EXACTLY 5 stitches are available after the turn from either front-to-back or back-to-front. When I work to the end of THOSE five stitches I can release one of the two safety pins, turn, and on the way back, release the second.

Doing the work to turn the heel toward the toe doesn't require any more markers until I have to work the toe.



muskokapple said:


> Hmmmm! I have no idea what you're are talking about, (eg. coil-less safety pins, short-row, 5-left, 4-left), but, I will be watching, and, waiting, for further comments on what you just said. That's how we learn, right! Thanks!
> 
> 
> kaixixang said:
> ...


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

muskokapple said:


> Thank you so much for your encouragement! It is really wonderful how much people care on this site! I learn something new every day, even, if, I can't do that level of work as yet!
> 
> 
> kneonknitter said:
> ...


muskokapple...keep on knitting in a way that pleases you as that what it is all about.

Muskoappe, I am glad you did not give up. I am a new knitter also and gotten lots of help from here. Your more brave than I to try something I wouldn't tackle yet. Don't let others make you feel bad.

Now ladies, let's put this to rest and go on with knitting. Everyone knows how we feel, let's move on.


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

I find it helps if you do a little chant in your head as you go - regardless of what you are doing just keep repeating it in your head as you go "Knit one, purl one, knit one, purl one ...."

I find it is also a great way to relax and take your mind of other things

Also sit in a bright sunny spot if you can to begin with and actually look at what you are doing 

Cheers


----------



## Carole-Jayne (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi! what is 'obvious' to the experienced knitters may not be at all obvious to the newbie. One issue could be that you are not putting yarn *under* the needle to the BACK of your work when you are going to do a knit stitch and then, after you've done a knit stitch (look like little hearts), you have to bring the yarn under the needle and to the front to do the purl stitch. Another issue could be that ""what looks like a knit when you do it, looks like a purl when you turn your work""" and vice versa.
youtube is GREAT for visuals or go to your LYS or BBF and *see* how it is done - most of us need the *visual*.
If you still have a problem email me privately and I'll do my best to help you....learning how to pick up dropped stitches or how to change the *type* of stitch a few rows below is a GREAT thing to learn. Good luck


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

That helps too! I kinda sit in a comfy, but, dark spot! Thanks for shedding a little light on the 'sit-u- ation' as my Dad used to say! 


anjaa said:


> I find it helps if you do a little chant in your head as you go - regardless of what you are doing just keep repeating it in your head as you go "Knit one, purl one, knit one, purl one ...."
> 
> I find it is also a great way to relax and take your mind of other things
> 
> ...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you! And, thanks for your offer of help!


CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> Hi! what is 'obvious' to the experienced knitters may not be at all obvious to the newbie. One issue could be that you are not putting yarn *under* the needle to the BACK of your work when you are going to do a knit stitch and then, after you've done a knit stitch (look like little hearts), you have to bring the yarn under the needle and to the front to do the purl stitch. Another issue could be that ""what looks like a knit when you do it, looks like a purl when you turn your work""" and vice versa.
> youtube is GREAT for visuals or go to your LYS or BBF and *see* how it is done - most of us need the *visual*.
> If you still have a problem email me privately and I'll do my best to help you....learning how to pick up dropped stitches or how to change the *type* of stitch a few rows below is a GREAT thing to learn. Good luck


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> Fergablu2,
> 
> HARSH, isn't the word... we all have talents and sometimes there is something even simple that is hard to master! Who knows, this dear friend that asked for help, could be a beautiful knitter who knits beautiful sweaters, shawl or whatever. The moral of the story here is to help each other, if only we could not beat each other up over the simplest things, the world would be a much better place!--you put a downer in my day...


Thank you ksemisch we all need help sometimes even though some of us would not ever admit it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I absolutely ADORE tabletops when I have to correct work done with my circulars! It's not fun when every time you try to insert the needle tip in the darn thing keeps jumping to the floor! With the table top I avoid the frisky action of the circular wanting to stay on the floor.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

This has been a learning experience for me as well as the original question poster,Muskokapple, but ladies as someone else said, time to put it all aside, Fergablu2 has had plenty of 'feedback' I was guilty of it and felt bad so went back to post something else to her - thinking she may have had a really bad day or something.. I came here for the friendship and to learn.. lets give her a break ok? thanks for reading and Muskokapple... I am new and have some 'wonderful' messes...LOL!! just keep knitting, if u get frustrated take a break or play with your stash being amazed at all the colors and textures of yarn.. this is a wonderful place to be.. and I sincerely hope that Fergablue2 is ok.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> This has been a learning experience for me as well as the original question poster,Muskokapple, but ladies as someone else said, time to put it all aside, Fergablu2 has had plenty of 'feedback' I was guilty of it and felt bad so went back to post something else to her - thinking she may have had a really bad day or something.. I came here for the friendship and to learn.. lets give her a break ok? thanks for reading and Muskokapple... I am new and have some 'wonderful' messes...LOL!! just keep knitting, if u get frustrated take a break or play with your stash being amazed at all the colors and textures of yarn.. this is a wonderful place to be.. and I sincerely hope that Fergablue2 is ok.


She has started another topic in which she is the OP and is asking for people's opinions as to whether or not she should be removed from the Knitting Paradise for her comments.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

muskokapple said:


> Great idea! Thanks!
> 
> 
> need2know said:
> ...


You very welcome!
Hope to see your accomplishment soon :thumbup:


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Erikalynnie said:


> Definitely know what purl and knit sts look like, so you can tell the difference. That first Stitch n Bitch book could be a good resource. She's very thorough in her explanations. I agree with person who said to learn how to tink ( knit spelled backward). You'll get it, you're just having a weird time of it right now. Soon you'll look back and think "oh wow, what was the big deal?"


lol. I just learned where tink comes from. I love this site and all the different opinions.


----------



## Carole-Jayne (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm new - what is an OP? and where would she have started another post?
cj


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

CaROLE-JAYNE said:


> I'm new - what is an OP? and where would she have started another post?
> cj


OP means Original Poster (i.e. the originator of a thread)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> CaROLE-JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new - what is an OP? and where would she have started another post?
> ...


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116697-1.html


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

black kitty said:


> I do things to make myself really pay attention to what I am doing. I say my stitch pattern out loud or in my head as I am doing it. I check my work frequently to see if I got it right; then all I have to do is go back a few stitches and not pull the whole thing out. I keep close track of my rows and my stitch pattern on a piece of paper. Think about ways you can keep better track of what you are doing. That is the secret.


I do all of the above (and not just with ribbing :mrgreen: ).......and I agree with whoever suggested 'lifelines'.....they're aptly named IMHO


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

If you really can't do 1x1 rib try doing garter stitch, knit every row. I love the 1x1 rib and I do this constantly with most of my jumpers and cardigans. I hardly ever do 2x2 or 3 x 3 rib unless it is for a man. If you practice you can do it perfectly. Just do one stitch at a time. You must be like the little red engine, I think I can do it, I think I can do it. You like the little red engine will do it too.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Absolutely! Fergablu 2 has PM'ed me, and, we expanded on initial request. I hold no hard feelings as I can understand that she wondered why I was taking on a project that was perhaps beyond my experience. As I told her, the sweater is v e r y easy, once I got by the ribbing! No problem! Everyone has been so nice, helpful, generous, and, kind! I appreciate all comments, and, am carrying on with my project! 


krestiekrew said:


> This has been a learning experience for me as well as the original question poster,Muskokapple, but ladies as someone else said, time to put it all aside, Fergablu2 has had plenty of 'feedback' I was guilty of it and felt bad so went back to post something else to her - thinking she may have had a really bad day or something.. I came here for the friendship and to learn.. lets give her a break ok? thanks for reading and Muskokapple... I am new and have some 'wonderful' messes...LOL!! just keep knitting, if u get frustrated take a break or play with your stash being amazed at all the colors and textures of yarn.. this is a wonderful place to be.. and I sincerely hope that Fergablue2 is ok.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Absolutely! My favourite childhood story! You're right of course, and, the garter stitch suggestion is one I will keep in abeyance for another time! That was actually the idea, I was hoping to receive, but, this group gave me a plethora of excellent advice, so, I actually got more than I bargained for, lucky me!!!!!!!!


mavisb said:


> If you really can't do 1x1 rib try doing garter stitch, knit every row. I love the 1x1 rib and I do this constantly with most of my jumpers and cardigans. I hardly ever do 2x2 or 3 x 3 rib unless it is for a man. If you practice you can do it perfectly. Just do one stitch at a time. You must be like the little red engine, I think I can do it, I think I can do it. You like the little red engine will do it too.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, I get going and go on 'automatic pilot'! As someone suggested, I need to stay focused. Another good lesson for me! LOL!


phoenix knitter said:


> black kitty said:
> 
> 
> > I do things to make myself really pay attention to what I am doing. I say my stitch pattern out loud or in my head as I am doing it. I check my work frequently to see if I got it right; then all I have to do is go back a few stitches and not pull the whole thing out. I keep close track of my rows and my stitch pattern on a piece of paper. Think about ways you can keep better track of what you are doing. That is the secret.
> ...


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

muskokapple said:


> Absolutely! Fergablu 2 has PM'ed me, and, we expanded on initial request. I hold no hard feelings as I can understand that she wondered why I was taking on a project that was perhaps beyond my experience. As I told her, the sweater is v e r y easy, once I got by the ribbing! No problem! Everyone has been so nice, helpful, generous, and, kind! I appreciate all comments, and, am carrying on with my project!
> 
> 
> krestiekrew said:
> ...


So glad an understanding was reached.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

What I like to do is cast on stitches with some scrap yarn and just knit to practice a technique. I rip it all out and just keep doing it over and over until I finally get it. Eventually, the technique becomes a habit and you'll find you can do it easily.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

muskokapple said:


> I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
> The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


Hand in there, I had the same problem, but with lots of patience and practice you can do it. Good Luck


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

muskokapple said:


> Yes, I get going and go on 'automatic pilot'! As someone suggested, I need to stay focused. Another good lesson for me! LOL!
> 
> 
> phoenix knitter said:
> ...


Going on 'automatic pilot' can be lethal to a project...especially if you're trying to draft the project on paper before committing fully to the project. <G>


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, I've decided to do some discloths using the many and varied techniques that have been shared here, so, that, ribbing becomes second nature! Great suggestion! Thanks!


Cindy M said:


> What I like to do is cast on stitches with some scrap yarn and just knit to practice a technique. I rip it all out and just keep doing it over and over until I finally get it. Eventually, the technique becomes a habit and you'll find you can do it easily.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I don't mean to sound harsh, but if you can't follow a 1x1 rib, how successful do you think you're going to be with the rest of the sweater? For ribbing, you knit the knit stitches, they look like a letter V, and purl the purl stitches, they look like a bar or line.
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/recognize-knit-and-purl-stitch/


Maybe Muskokapple has the same problem I do. Ribbing a k1p1 pattern sounds simple but if you get distracted it's easy to get out of the groove. I'm constantly having to put down my knitting and do something else for someone else. So I've gotten to where I keep a pad and pencil by my chair to write down where I am and what I'm doing (the line I'm on, next stitch is knit, whatever). Maybe that would help. I also have a sweater pattern I've started at least 10 times. Finally decided to make something else out of that yarn and it went very well. So maybe it's just that the yarn doesn't want to be a sweater LOL.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

I love that! The wool has a mind of its own! Good suggestions about writing it down! Thanks!


afoster said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to sound harsh, but if you can't follow a 1x1 rib, how successful do you think you're going to be with the rest of the sweater? For ribbing, you knit the knit stitches, they look like a letter V, and purl the purl stitches, they look like a bar or line.
> ...


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

I agree with afoster!
Sometimes the yarn most definitely has a mind of it's own. A couple of months back, I knitted a capelet (even paid for the pattern) - welll, I struggled and ripped out for ages. Finally got it finished....and hated it  .THAT yarn definitely "wanted" to be something else. It's since been frogged and returned to the stash to wait for it's next incarnation!


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

phoenix knitter said:


> I agree with afoster!
> Sometimes the yarn most definitely has a mind of it's own. A couple of months back, I knitted a capelet (even paid for the pattern) - welll, I struggled and ripped out for ages. Finally got it finished....and hated it  .THAT yarn definitely "wanted" to be something else. It's since been frogged and returned to the stash to wait for it's next incarnation!


I hear you, the yarn I was using to make a baby blanket I think is going to be teddy bear angels. It is a beautiful white very light varigated with pinks, blue and yellow. I think it would make darling little teddys with wings.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, an absolutely great insight! Wonderful how informative, and, supportive this forum is! 


phoenix knitter said:


> I agree with afoster!
> Sometimes the yarn most definitely has a mind of it's own. A couple of months back, I knitted a capelet (even paid for the pattern) - welll, I struggled and ripped out for ages. Finally got it finished....and hated it  .THAT yarn definitely "wanted" to be something else. It's since been frogged and returned to the stash to wait for it's next incarnation!


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

I just had the same experience. I tried to knit a shawl using one yarn and finally gave up on it with that yarn. I then tried a second yarn, and it worked no better. However, I found another shawl pattern and the first yarn worked up beautifully, and the same happened with the second yarn in another pattern. Sometimes the pattern itself is just wrong, either for you or for the yarn you've chosen. Thankfully, our choiices are not written in stone!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

True.

And sometimes just playing with the knitting/crochet hook size helps. You cannot always count on the twist being the same between two or more different brands of #4 yarn. I have had with Red Heart (7 to the inch), Deborah Norville (8 to the inch), and an unknown DK with halo (9 to the inch) on a 2.75 mm set of circulars. I use 2 circulars per sock...and the above results are from adult pairs...two are using the same pattern but the stitch count remains true as they are measured from cast on edge to shy of working needles.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

muskokapple said:


> I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
> The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


Do you have an even number of stitches or odd?

1x1 rib edge

EVEN - If you have say 6 sts, then you will always start a new row with k1, then p1, if that is how you started and end with p1.

Row 1 - k1,p1 ,k1,p1, k1,p1.
Row 2 - k1,p1 ,k1,p1, k1,p1.

ODD - If you have say 7, then first row will start as k1, p1, to last st, k1.
Second and alternate rows will then start p1, k1, to last st, p1.

Row 1 - k1,p1, to last st, k1. i.e. k1,p1,k1,p1,k1,p1,k1.

Row 2 - p1,k1, to last st, p1. i.e. p1,k1,p1,k1,p1,k1,p1.

Hope this helps.

Irene (Ernai)


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, I didn't know that before I posted my question! That is a big help! Thanks!


ernai said:


> muskokapple said:
> 
> 
> > I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> ...


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Good suggestion! Thanks!


marykelly said:


> I just had the same experience. I tried to knit a shawl using one yarn and finally gave up on it with that yarn. I then tried a second yarn, and it worked no better. However, I found another shawl pattern and the first yarn worked up beautifully, and the same happened with the second yarn in another pattern. Sometimes the pattern itself is just wrong, either for you or for the yarn you've chosen. Thankfully, our choiices are not written in stone!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Love to see a picture of the finished product.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, I'll try! It's going along 'swimmingly'! Thanks!


ernai said:


> Love to see a picture of the finished product.


----------



## Ms43 (Aug 19, 2012)

Well said.


----------



## Jintzie (Feb 1, 2012)

When I do a ribbing that is different from the 2x2, I count each set. 1x1 = 2 stitches. So I count 1, 2, 1,2,1,2 across and double check what the last stitch is, whether it is a knit or a purl. When I start the next row, I always check the first stitch to see if I will start with a knit or a purl. It works for me, maybe it will work for you. Also there needs to be an even amount of stitches on the needle, if uneven then it is really important to check the 1st stitch on the beginning of the next row.


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

That's a great suggestion! I'm going to try that!


Jintzie said:


> When I do a ribbing that is different from the 2x2, I count each set. 1x1 = 2 stitches. So I count 1, 2, 1,2,1,2 across and double check what the last stitch is, whether it is a knit or a purl. When I start the next row, I always check the first stitch to see if I will start with a knit or a purl. It works for me, maybe it will work for you. Also there needs to be an even amount of stitches on the needle, if uneven then it is really important to check the 1st stitch on the beginning of the next row.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

don't be hard on yourself ,EVERYBODY has some bugaboo when they first learn a new skill, when I learned to crochet I couldn't make a "granny square" of all things it looked like a lot of things but not a square,I forged ahead anyway and was able to make the shell stitch baby sweater before I could make a square,


----------



## muskokapple (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you for that encouragement! 


grandmasheryl said:


> don't be hard on yourself ,EVERYBODY has some bugaboo when they first learn a new skill, when I learned to crochet I couldn't make a "granny square" of all things it looked like a lot of things but not a square,I forged ahead anyway and was able to make the shell stitch baby sweater before I could make a square,


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

muskokapple said:


> I am having the worst time knitting a ribbing edge for a sweater. I get going ok then I mess up and cannot get back on track, so, I have to rip the whole thing out! Urgggggggggh!
> Is there an easier way to do a border for a sweater?
> The pattern calls for a 1x1 rib, but, I can't do it!
> Thanks for any help you can give me!


I don't enjoy doing a 1 x 1 rib either because it is easy to get off track & I have been knitting for 55 years. I always prefer a 2 x 2 as it just seems to create a smoother work flow. Being able to do a particular rib has nothing to do with your ability as a knitter, overall, as one responder so rudely pointed out. There is no wrong or right in knitting. It's what you enjoy doing. Nothing is written in stone. Do what you want to do for the edge. Sometimes I do a completely different edge such as garter. There are no knitting laws altho some people think they are the knitting police.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

I also prefer doing 2x2 ribbing and I think sometimes it doesn't go out of shape as much as 1x1 ribbing.
Another alternative to ribbing,as long as the pattern can take it,is if you do double seed stitch.....


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> Fergablu2,
> 
> HARSH, isn't the word... we all have talents and sometimes there is something even simple that is hard to master! Who knows, this dear friend that asked for help, could be a beautiful knitter who knits beautiful sweaters, shawl or whatever. The moral of the story here is to help each other, if only we could not beat each other up over the simplest things, the world would be a much better place!--you put a downer in my day...


Thank you. Frankly, I have trouble with the same thing. I knit while I watch TV, and loose track all the time. It's easier to see where you are on a 2X2 rib.


----------

